# Zfelix's Skills!



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

I just thought i'd make a thread that shows off how i paint and some shit i've done so you guyz that wanna paint have insperation on a custom paint job :biggrin:





































adding a black cherry line 2 the back 2 let the paint flow better :cheesy:










My 2-Tone wagon!




























more of the 67 lol (this is before i wetsanded it!)


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

A buddy of minez 64 i did (that **** needs 2 foil and finish it I Hope U Read This)


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

my STICKY ICKY ICKY!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

here is my very first paint job when i joined layitlow!!!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

My Black On Black Las Vegas 61 





































WANNA HOP!!!!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

The Flawless 65 impy!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Something i will build in the future!



















And A Pattern i wanna do on a 63 hardtop!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

you've come along way from when you 1st started.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Here is sum marble i just got done messing around with :biggrin:




























pullback method!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 5 2006, 12:16 AM~6309751
> *you've come along way from when you 1st started.
> *



:biggrin: Layitlow Gave me The Motivation 2 try 2 be better!!!


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: good shit man 

i might steal that marble paint look on a future ride :biggrin: 
that looks trippy


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Oct 5 2006, 02:17 AM~6309755
> *Here is sum marble i just got done messing around with :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Felix ! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: 

What i tell you on phone home slice ! I know you could pull it off ! Hey you need to Finish the elco ! That thing looks sick ! Remeber anytime Felix !


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 5 2006, 01:07 AM~6309897
> *Felix ! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:
> 
> What i tell you on phone  home slice !  I know you could pull it off !  Hey  you need to Finish the elco ! That thing looks sick !  Remeber anytime Felix !
> *



:cheesy:

Thanks for the tips bro!!! :biggrin:

oh yea and the elco i dont think i will finish that because i fucked up the otherside pretty bad so i just use it for paint practice!!!! but i'll do the same design on a differnt car one day!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Oct 5 2006, 03:14 AM~6309920
> *:cheesy:
> 
> Thanks for the tips bro!!! :biggrin:
> ...


LOL! Well if ELCO is a parctice body Let me get the HOOD ! I need it for my Malibu project !


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Elco looks sick!!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 5 2006, 01:21 AM~6309931
> *LOL! Well if ELCO  is a parctice body  Let me get the HOOD !  I need it for my Malibu project !
> *



Alright if i can find it :cheesy:


i think its painted though is that a problem??


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Oct 5 2006, 03:27 AM~6309945
> *Alright if i can find it :cheesy:
> i think its painted though is that a problem??
> *


NOPE ! I can strip it ! LOL! Which method you like better ? ball or pull !


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 5 2006, 01:23 AM~6309936
> *Elco looks sick!!
> *



Thanks For Reminding Me About the pullback method bro


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 5 2006, 01:28 AM~6309947
> *NOPE ! I can strip it !  LOL!  Which  method you like better ?  ball or pull !
> *



FOUND IT!!!! :biggrin: PM me your addy!





















I Like Both Of The Methods and they are both easy 2 do :cheesy:

the ball method i would do a whole car like that with solid patterns and the pullback method i would use for the inside of patterns


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Oct 5 2006, 01:29 AM~6309949
> *Thanks For Reminding Me About the pullback method bro
> *



NP.


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

holy shit that marbel came out clean as fuck good shit bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup: what colors did u use(i mean what brand) :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Oct 5 2006, 01:36 AM~6309962
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i actually used a rattle can on that 

i had an already painted hood

it was silver based and then walmart HOK organic green then i painted over it with black and dabed plastic wrap then i put another coat of organic green over it all :cheesy:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Really nice stuff, I like that marble!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

:thumbsup: GOOD WORK FELIX


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Lookin' good homie, keepin' them skills sharp. :thumbsup:


----------



## 63 ridah (Nov 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Oct 5 2006, 03:07 AM~6309725
> *My Black On Black Las Vegas 61
> 
> WANNA HOP!!!!
> ...


yes I do :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 63 ridah_@Oct 5 2006, 09:26 AM~6311528
> *yes I do :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Whats Crackin!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

i'm in !


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 63 ridah_@Oct 5 2006, 09:26 AM~6311528
> *yes I do :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



LOL I told him the same thing when he 1st posted that car. 

I'm in also LOL. 









:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

here is my nephews parklane i marbleized!!!! :cheesy:





































here is the detail in the marble notice the flake :biggrin:










before i clear it 2 get rid of the orange peel i wanna buy some gold leaf and leaf it :cheesy:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

did you lose the doorlines?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Oct 6 2006, 07:04 AM~6317704
> *did you lose the doorlines?
> *



MOLDED THE WHOLE BODY HE WANTS A HOT ROD LOOK SO WHEN HE CAN DUKES OF HAZARD IT :biggrin:


----------



## 63 ridah (Nov 25, 2005)

how do you marblize


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 63 ridah_@Oct 6 2006, 07:14 AM~6317758
> *how do you marblize
> *


***** I AINT TELLIN YOU MY SECERATE!!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Oct 6 2006, 07:22 AM~6317802
> ****** I AINT TELLIN YOU MY SECERATE!!
> *



LOL j/k

its easy

lay your base color

then over your base color i use black

then get plastic wrap and ball it up then dab it on the black before it drys

then candy over it all

its kinda hard 2 explain u gotta get hands on and tryit yourself!


----------



## 63 ridah (Nov 25, 2005)

I get it


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

car looks good Z!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

I was going to ask how you did you paint job, but someone already asked. So you use the plastic wrap! Would you recommend doing it as soon as you paint it, or let it dry for awhile? What size pin striping tape are you using? You patterns lines come out very clean! I notice you also use a sharpie for some patterns? Any tips on that? TIA for the tips. Hopefully I can pull one off. EaZy, Gonz


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Oct 6 2006, 07:15 PM~6321400
> *I was going to ask how you did you paint job, but someone already asked. So you use the plastic wrap! Would you recommend doing it as soon as you paint it, or let it dry for awhile? What size pin striping tape are you using? You patterns lines come out very clean! I notice you also use a sharpie for some patterns? Any tips on that? TIA for the tips. Hopefully I can pull one off. EaZy, Gonz
> *



yea i use plastic wrap and u gotta dab it fast i measn as soon as the paint gets on the body i do my body in sections then candy over it all :biggrin:

i use the 3m ultra fine line tape :cheesy:

i used sharpie before just to try it out but just dont use it as soon as u clrea it it fades away then u gotta fucked up paint job 

i learn from trial and error


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Thanks for the tips homie. When I paint another car, I'll try and do the marble pain. I think Will might be up there in Vegas. Tell him Gonzo said "wassup", and have fun at the show on Sunday! EaZy, Gonz


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Oct 4 2006, 11:58 PM~6309691
> *I just thought i'd make a thread that shows off how i paint and some shit i've done so you guyz that wanna paint have insperation on a custom paint job :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: HOW MUCH DO YOU CHARGE :0 :biggrin: 

NICE SKILLS HOMIE


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridin14_@Oct 7 2006, 03:59 PM~6325216
> *:cheesy:  HOW MUCH DO YOU CHARGE :0  :biggrin:
> 
> NICE SKILLS HOMIE
> *



:roflmao: It Depends :ugh:


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Oct 7 2006, 09:38 PM~6326609
> *:roflmao: It Depends :ugh:
> *


 :biggrin: is that your girl in the picture


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowridin14_@Oct 7 2006, 10:10 PM~6326739
> *:biggrin: is that your girl in the picture
> *



HELL NO :ugh:


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

SHITZ CLEAN BRO ... 






















FUCK THEM HATERZ...


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

nice work


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Well I Guess U Can Say The Supershow Made Me Wanna Step My Game Up!!!

Im planning on putting these patterns on a 1959 hartop impala :biggrin:












let me know what u think


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Oct 9 2006, 08:25 PM~6337289
> *:0  :0  :0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

cool
what program do you use to make the graphics?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Oct 10 2006, 05:00 AM~6338653
> *cool
> what program do you use to make the graphics?
> *



i use paint


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Hey zfelix78caddy how do you size them right on the paint program?


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Oct 10 2006, 10:02 AM~6340230
> *i use paint
> *


i never thought of using paint for that :0 thanks for the idea homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: i just made these i think im going to put them on one of my trikes, what you think?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Oct 10 2006, 02:26 PM~6341171
> *Hey zfelix78caddy how do you size them right on the paint program?
> *



oh i dont use it for decals i use it so i can look at it while im masking the car off


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

here i jus put the colors on so u can get an idea of what its gonna look like


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 10 2006, 09:27 PM~6344149
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2 :cheesy:


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Damn Bro... Your skills are getting much better. Time to replicate you uncle's 64 huh.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Oct 11 2006, 01:24 AM~6345086
> *Damn Bro... Your skills are getting much better.  Time to replicate you uncle's 64 huh.
> *




not quite there yet homie :biggrin: give me a few more months then i can pull it off :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Heres A furtue Replica build im gonna do as soon as i finish a couple more projects i got on my list :biggrin:











<span style=\'colorurple\'> JUICE


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

lol heres the blue prints for that one :cheesy:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:0 :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Oct 15 2006, 10:16 AM~6372316
> *:0  :0
> *



X2


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

DAMN Zfelix you should do a how-to on doing those graphic design


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Oct 16 2006, 09:07 AM~6377517
> *DAMN Zfelix you should do a how-to on doing those graphic design
> *



lol its kinda hard to explain just go on paint make a blank box piture it as the hood and start layin ideas down then fill them in with colo thats about all i do :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

I have to mess with that. Great work man!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

LOL! I tried and can get it to work so Felix Hooked me up with a lay out for the Full Custom 70 !


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

here is what i got on the bench now!! i wanna atleast finish the paint job before the truck build off!!!

i shaved off the soft top!! and as you may notice nomore sunroof!!! car will be fully patterned out!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 where did you get that from ?? :0  

You already know I like it so far.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

lol looky what i got done in an hour!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

damn speedy Mcbuildsalot!!

If I would have thought about it I would have thrown in a conti kit when I sent it. I guess when I find the hood I can send it then


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 17 2006, 12:34 AM~6383695
> *damn speedy Mcbuildsalot!!
> 
> If I would have thought about it I would have thrown in a conti kit when I sent it.  I guess when I find the hood I can send it then
> *


:cheesy: u mean When U Find The Trunk lol I Have A extra hood :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

W/E!! where one is, the other is also. I don't need them, my caddy is built. I bet they are in the bottom of the purple pond. I'll fish them out in the morning.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 17 2006, 12:50 AM~6383748
> *W/E!!  where one is, the other is also.  I don't need them,  my caddy is built.  I bet they are in the bottom of the purple pond.  I'll fish them out in the morning.
> *













Sounds Good!!! :biggrin:

Oh And How U Think The Pattern Blue Prints Look?? :cheesy: 

Im Tired Of Making BLue Prints I have Like 6 Of Them Already Drawn Out And Everything its Time To Start Laying Them Down!!!! :0

P.s. The Purple Patterns are Actually Gonna Be Marbleized with a mix of blue and purple!!


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

NICE!!! lets see it on a model......


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Oct 17 2006, 01:07 AM~6383806
> *NICE!!! lets see it on a model......
> *



let me go buy more of that 3m tape and paint and i will be happy to show u how i get down!


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

show a picture tutorial on the whole prime/paint/pattern/marble prosses. that would be very helpfull


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Oct 17 2006, 01:21 AM~6383847
> *show a picture tutorial on the whole prime/paint/pattern/marble prosses. that would be very helpfull
> *



sure y not :cheesy: i'll be using rattle cans also :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Oct 17 2006, 01:03 AM~6383793
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Looks good!!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

And here Is The Last Pics u Will See Of The Car Until It Is Completely Done with patterns foil handles mirrors conti. Kit and ect.!!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

great work on shaving the top.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Oct 17 2006, 05:34 AM~6384251
> *great work on shaving the top.
> *


Thanks Bro


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

ooooo i cant wait to see this tutorial!!! this caddys gonna dope!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Oct 17 2006, 04:49 AM~6384192
> *And here Is The Last Pics u Will See Of The Car Until It Is Completely Done with patterns foil handles mirrors conti. Kit and ect.!!
> 
> 
> *



ok i lied i want to show u guys the jambs i painted today :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

TTT here is where my wagon will sit for now on :biggrin:


----------



## Blingy76 (May 19, 2006)

THATS GONNA BE A TIGHT PAINT JOB BRO, CANT WAIT TO SEE IT ON THAT CADDY. CLEAN WAGON TOO. :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

cant wait to see the caddy man :thumbsup: 

here is a lil pic for inspiration


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:roflmao:

check out what i found in the garage!!














































lol i tryed to paint this about 4 years ago and obviously i sucked lol well shit im thinkin about patterning this out in the future and if that chromer biggs is talkin to works out i'll get the bumpers plated then i will either end up sellin the body or finding the chassis to it and building it cuz the one i had got thrown away years ago but lol i just thought this was a pretty cool find and i'll do some work to it after the caddy and truck build off and shit i got enough on my plate right now lol :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:0 Is that a 1/8 scale '67?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Oct 23 2006, 02:26 PM~6426630
> *:0  Is that a 1/8 scale '67?
> *



yeah its a 1/18 scale 67 impala and its big as hell lol its a lil longer than my computer tower lol i wanna doo a detailed paint job on this since i got more body to work with other than a 1/24 scale :biggrin:


----------



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)

that 65 looking good


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Oct 23 2006, 06:44 PM~6428209
> *yeah its a 1/18 scale 67 impala and its big as hell lol its a lil longer than my computer tower lol i wanna doo a detailed paint job on this since i got more body to work with other than a 1/24 scale :biggrin:
> *



thats 1/18th??? Looks alot bigger than that. Is that a RS rc car?


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

T
T
T


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 23 2006, 10:40 PM~6430099
> *thats 1/18th???  Looks alot bigger than that.  Is that a RS rc car?
> *


oh shit im not sure what scale it is lol but yea its an rc car body! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Oct 23 2006, 11:01 PM~6430218
> *oh shit im not sure what scale it is lol but yea its an rc car body! :biggrin:
> *


  I have a few of those.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

It's gotta big 1/8 scale or bigger.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 23 2006, 11:05 PM~6430235
> *  I have a few of those.
> *



oh yea how many?? u lookin to sell?? lol


----------



## KandyCaddy (Aug 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Oct 23 2006, 01:36 PM~6426341
> *:roflmao:
> 
> check out what i found in the garage!!
> ...


THAT RED AND BLACK 67 IS ON HIT HOMIE


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KandyCaddy_@Oct 24 2006, 12:00 AM~6430442
> *THAT RED AND BLACK 67 IS ON HIT HOMIE
> *



ah hah thanks :ugh:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Oct 23 2006, 11:54 PM~6430424
> *oh yea how many?? u lookin to sell?? lol
> *


not really, those are kinda hard to find anymore. 
Got the 67, 64, 58 been trying to get the Elco from a buddy of mine thats got it. Got the Snoop deville caddy also and a couple Jada ones.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 24 2006, 12:57 AM~6430596
> *not really,  those are kinda hard to find anymore.
> Got the 67, 64, 58 been trying to get the Elco from a buddy of mine thats got it. Got the Snoop deville caddy also and a couple Jada ones.
> *



oh this is the old radioshack one! hopefully sumone out there has the chassis i could buy from them :uh:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Oct 24 2006, 01:01 AM~6430606
> *oh this is the old radioshack one! hopefully sumone out there has the chassis i could buy from them :uh:
> *



Yup, the 64, 67, 58 and elco are RS.  Don't know who made the snoop deville (new bright?) and jada made my others. 








heres the paint job I threw on the 64. It was FULL of scratches from 3 wheeling in reverse and flipping it. 








Can't find pics of the 67 or the caddy.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

they look good bro :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

And for u guys that dont like painting and patterning or isn't very good at it i will start selling patterned kits just like the one i did for lowandbeyond in the near future!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Oct 24 2006, 05:04 AM~6430937
> *And for u guys that dont like painting and patterning or isn't very good at it i will start selling patterned kits just like the one i did for lowandbeyond in the near future!!!
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

And Here is What Will Come With The Patterned Kit

custom patterned and/or marbleized body and hood

custom painted chassis

patterned dashboard (optional)

and a matching candy engine block

so when u recive the painted kit all u will really have to paint is the interior and a-arms, exaust, rearend, ect.

Here is lowandbeyonds painted kit that just needs one more coat of clear and foil and it will go to indy


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

How much for a patternd kit bro?? PM ME PLEASE IM VErY INTERISTED!!!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:tears: LEAVING TO SHARKSIDE ( SAN JOSE ) IN THE MORNING....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Patteren this for me :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 24 2006, 10:14 PM~6438576
> *Patteren this for me  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:0


pm me lol


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 24 2006, 10:14 PM~6438576
> *Patteren this for me  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



man i love this 67 lol

i alreayd shaved the hood scoup off of mine and took out the corner windows and shaved the doorhandles and cowl panel!!! :0and i also have a big ass cut in my thumb now and i would like to thank the hood for that one :uh:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Oct 24 2006, 10:32 PM~6438667
> *man i love this 67 lol
> 
> i alreayd shaved the hood scoup off of mine and took out the corner windows and shaved the doorhandles and cowl panel!!! :0and i also have a big ass cut in my thumb now and i would like to thank the hood for that one :uh:
> *



Damn it man. Shit hurts don't it? 

You gonna paint that big one liek my little one? :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 24 2006, 10:35 PM~6438685
> *Damn it man.  Shit hurts don't it?
> 
> You gonna paint that big one liek my little one?  :cheesy:
> *



hey that would be bad!! lol shit whenever bro i just need to stock up on sandpapper and paint and tape :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Oh Yeah And That Cut Does Hurt Like A Biaotch!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Oct 24 2006, 10:38 PM~6438697
> *hey that would be bad!! lol shit whenever bro i just need to stock up on sandpapper and paint and tape :biggrin:
> *



you know I'm not in any hurry.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: that would be badass :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Oct 24 2006, 10:38 PM~6438700
> *Oh Yeah And That Cut Does Hurt Like A Biaotch!!
> *


When did you do it today?? If so wait until tomm.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 24 2006, 10:46 PM~6438730
> *When did you do it today??  If so wait until tomm.
> *



naw i did it last night and its sore now a about half of my exacto went into my thumb


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Oct 24 2006, 10:48 PM~6438734
> *naw i did it last night and its sore now a about half of my exacto went into my thumb
> *



Did you :tears: :tears: 


























LOL. Just playing homie. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

hahaha no i just pulled a stilldownivlife and yelled while sluring profanity!!

:roflmao:


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

i just cut my thumb open with my xacto knive last night! fuck opening doors lol j/k!


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:biggrin: sometimes you just gotta get it out 
it helps to smash things 2 :rofl:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Oct 25 2006, 11:29 AM~6441718
> *:biggrin: sometimes you just gotta get it out
> it helps to smash things 2 :rofl:
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Heres A Lil Video Of That 67 I Painted Its Kinda Short Because The Batteries Died :banghead:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Oh Yea And That Firewall is gonna be painted black and the tape is just holding the chassis together and the body still needs foil and clear!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
damn that looks good


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Alright Guyz U Wont Be Seeing To Much Of That Caddy Because I Decided To Go Radical

its gonna be a 90'd out lecab. radical opened doors trunk was already opened tilt frontend and the works :biggrin:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

paint looks good bro, cant wait to see the finished product. 

what did u use to cut the front end of that caddy off?? maybe melted thru with an exacto? there are some small plastic saws at hobby stores that leave thin thin straight lines for when u do the doors and such---just an fyi.

good work so far tho


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Oct 30 2006, 03:59 PM~6474668
> *paint looks good bro, cant wait to see the finished product.
> 
> what did u use to cut the front end of that caddy off??  maybe melted thru with an exacto?  there are some small plastic saws at hobby stores that leave thin thin straight lines for when u do the doors and such---just an fyi.
> ...



i just cut the front end very very slowly with the back of an exacto and i mased off the lines so the lines could be straight

around the lines the paint is all chipping off thats y they look crooked and crap lol
but thanks for the tip bro i just got the top off of it right now and i'll try out the tip you gave me thanks bro 






and one last thing

NOT BAD FOR A 16 YEAR OLD SO FAR RIGHT RIGHT LOL 
:roflmao:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

Ha na man not bad at all--good work keep it up.


heres my caddy btw-

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=295200


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Oct 30 2006, 04:17 PM~6474811
> *Ha na man not bad at all--good work keep it up.
> heres my caddy btw-
> 
> ...



yeah your caddy is badass J gets down

i have a 1:1 car like that i got torn down to get a make over soon


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

kinda rough right now but i finished one side


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

i just gotta get a rougher grit sandpaper and smooth everything out then dunk it in break fluid

this will be my first radical and hindging job and my first all opened job so im gonna take my time on it :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

great start


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Here it goes semi smoothed out still got work to do on it!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

and here are the most recent pics

im still smoothin it lol next step will be brake fluid then hindging then jambs then paint :cheesy:

i like how when its closed up it still looks like a real car LOL!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Lookin' good man!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

DAM FELIX, BETO SHIPPED IT THAT FAST


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

thats a different caddy than beto has been building---this one felix has been on his own with----betos has a front tilt end also

lookin good bro, pick up one of those hobby saws for those cuts, itll save u some time on your next projects


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 31 2006, 07:49 PM~6481915
> *DAM FELIX, BETO SHIPPED IT THAT FAST
> *



:roflmao:

yeah Always Use Betoscustoms lol J/k


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Oct 31 2006, 08:26 PM~6482094
> *thats a different caddy than beto has been building---this one felix has been on his own with----betos has a front tilt end also
> 
> lookin good bro, pick up one of those hobby saws for those cuts, itll save u some time on your next projects
> *



yeah when i hindge it im gonna do the doors and the hood differnt for sumreason i wanna split the hood into 2 pieces :biggrin: if i do the hood in 2 pieces the trunk would be the same way also :cheesy:


yeah ima have to pick up one of them saws lol i was just workin with what i got


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

Yeahhh I just oredered some needle files and a new dremel set off of ebay, those files come in handy with shaping things also--- 

the hood and trunk would look good done that way, glad you would do the trunk also, im all about things being symmetrical so that would look good. Im working on building some more hoppers like the one that I bought from J, along with some dancers of my own---ill start a radical or two in january


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Oct 31 2006, 10:11 PM~6482653
> *Yeahhh I just oredered some needle files and a new dremel set off of ebay, those files come in handy with shaping things also---
> 
> the hood and trunk would look good done that way, glad you would do the trunk also, im all about things being symmetrical so that would look good.  Im working on building some more hoppers like the one that I bought from J, along with some dancers of my own---ill start a radical or two in january
> *



koo cant wait to see what your gonna bust out with :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Looks good Zack.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

i won these off of e-bay prolly gonna practice on models with them once i get some lettering paint :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Nov 1 2006, 12:12 PM~6484703
> *
> i won these off of e-bay prolly gonna practice on models with them once i get some lettering paint :biggrin:
> *



Good luck bro, I've got a set and they're a bitch to work with on them small bodys.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Nov 1 2006, 03:02 PM~6486320
> *Good luck bro, I've got a set and they're a bitch to work with on them small bodys.
> *



yeah i was gonna mask off all my straight lines and freehand the curves and points 

but we'll see how it turns out


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

What You Guys Think About It SO Far?? 

All I Gotta Do Is The Hindging and putty up and smooth the custom fire wall


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

looks good


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:thumbsup: whats the color gonna be?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Nov 4 2006, 11:00 PM~6505965
> *:thumbsup: whats the color gonna be?
> *



THATS WHAT BEEN KILLIN ME CAUSE FIRST I WAS GONNA GO WITH BLACK BLUE AND PURPLES

BUT NOW IM THINKIN ABOUT ROOTBEER BROWNS AND LIGHT BROWN COLORS 

BUT I DUNNO I STILL GOT STUFF TO DO BEFORE I SPRAY IT


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Nov 4 2006, 11:37 PM~6506110
> *IM THINKIN ABOUT ROOTBEER BROWNS AND LIGHT BROWN COLORS
> *


:thumbsup: sounds good, i agree


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

hey fellas i need your help with that caddy

should i paint it

brown and tan 2-tone

a brandywine with gold leafing

or a chamelion paint job????


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

brandywine


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Nov 7 2006, 02:07 PM~6521738
> *brandywine
> *


X2


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Hey Felix i believe you were the one who painted over decals to make them look like murals. How did you do this? I just came home with a new 60 impala from revell (the lowridermagazing one) It comes with orange "mural" decals and i also bought some Kandy Organic green HOK paint. I think i got the right stuff. How did you make this work?

Thanks for any help bro!!!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Nov 11 2006, 10:42 PM~6550669
> *Hey Felix i believe you were the one who painted over decals to make them look like murals. How did you do this? I just came home with a new 60 impala from revell (the lowridermagazing one) It comes with orange "mural" decals and i also bought some Kandy Organic green HOK paint. I think i got the right stuff. How did you make this work?
> 
> Thanks for any help bro!!!
> *



I JUST LAYED A GOLD BASE

PUT THE DECALS ON

LET THEM DRY 

THEN CANDY AND CLEAR 

LOL NOT THAT HARD

USE LIKE 3 OR 4 LIGHT COATS OF CANDY


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Awsome thanks bro!!!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## 1badassMALIBU (Sep 28, 2006)

lovin it


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

that Impy looks good with green wheels. :cheesy: 

I like the 67 better!! :biggrin: NOW SENT IT TO ME. LOL.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 13 2006, 03:34 AM~6556960
> *that Impy looks good with green wheels.    :cheesy:
> 
> I like the 67 better!!  :biggrin:  NOW SENT IT TO ME. LOL.
> *



send me the foil and stuff so i can finish it!! lol


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Nov 13 2006, 01:04 PM~6559290
> *send me the foil and stuff so i can finish it!! lol
> *


It will be there when it gets there.   
Naw, I'm going to try to make it to the PO in the morning.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 13 2006, 10:31 PM~6563556
> *It will be there when it gets there.
> Naw, I'm going to try to make it to the PO in the morning.
> *



 no rush homie


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

I just picked up this custom 37 chevy kit for 25 bucks

its highly detailed and i think its pretty badass and if u dont mind painting a metal body like me its a must for your collection!!























































i like this kit because its very realistic from the seat belts to the butterfly opening hood to the working outside door hinges 

u guys should pick this one up

im gonna strip the paint off this one day and paint it a nice blue 2-tone 

and i have a jada sun visor i customized and made it a lil smaller and down to size so be sure to see this in the 07 :biggrin:


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Where did you get that one?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Nov 20 2006, 03:56 PM~6606234
> *Where did you get that one?
> *



hobby shop


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

can u get me one? how much? PM me please


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Nov 20 2006, 04:00 PM~6606253
> *can u get me one? how much? PM me please
> *



i got the last one


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Got This Bitch Foiled



















tomarrow i will clear it then when the clear has cured i will buff it out then it will go to indy


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: Bout time. LOL. JP. It looks sexy as hell! I love it.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 20 2006, 11:02 PM~6609021
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  Bout time.  LOL.  JP.  It looks sexy as hell! I love it.
> *



lol yeah i know it is about time huh it hoped on to the trailer and wants to leave but it needs clear still lol


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

That trailer needs some wheels on it. I never got around to adding any.  Needs a bath too, dusty as fuck.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

is that trailer die cast? and i second the wheels thing


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 20 2006, 11:33 PM~6609131
> *That trailer needs some wheels on it.  I never got around to adding any.    Needs a bath too,  dusty as fuck.
> *



yeah but i dunno what wheels i should put on it lol maybe some chrome baby moons with a white wall 

yeah it is prettyt dusty lmao


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Nov 20 2006, 11:36 PM~6609137
> *is that trailer die cast? and i second the wheels thing
> *



yup its die-cast


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Nov 21 2006, 12:40 AM~6609148
> *yeah but i dunno what wheels i should put on it lol maybe some chrome baby moons with a white wall
> 
> yeah it is prettyt dusty lmao
> *



Yea that would be cool. Or maybe a set of dub city 20's or something? I dunno, I never fuked with it that much. Put it together, stuck a car on it and set it behind a truck. :biggrin: 


And Linc. Its diecast.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 20 2006, 11:44 PM~6609161
> *Yea that would be cool.  Or maybe a set of dub city 20's or something?  I dunno,  I never fuked with it that much.  Put it together,  stuck a car on it and set it behind a truck.  :biggrin:
> And Linc.  Its diecast.
> *


i like how it looks with these!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

that works. :0 :0 :cheesy:



I figured you would have a badass paint job on there by now. :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 21 2006, 12:11 AM~6609234
> *that works.  :0  :0  :cheesy:
> I figured you would have a badass paint job on there by now.  :biggrin:
> *



lol i thought about it but then i like the way it looks right now :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Nov 21 2006, 01:15 AM~6609241
> *lol i thought about it but then i like the way it looks right now :biggrin:
> *



aaaa just leave it alone. It will go with more cars that way.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 21 2006, 12:21 AM~6609263
> *aaaa  just leave it alone.  It will go with more cars that way.
> *



yeah thats what i thought


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

ah yeah the trailer is lookin god now!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

no clear on the 67 yet :angry: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 21 2006, 10:04 PM~6615589
> *no clear on the 67 yet  :angry:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



=[

tomarrow for sure :biggrin:


----------



## antwonee63 (Jan 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Nov 20 2006, 08:46 PM~6608026
> *Got This Bitch Foiled
> 
> 
> ...



looks bad ass!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Nov 21 2006, 11:30 PM~6615767
> *=[
> 
> tomarrow for sure :biggrin:
> *



:angry: 


JP homie. You know I'm in no rush. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

yup this car came along ways :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:uh: the projects just keep stackin :biggrin:


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

looking good homie. you got some good paint skills. :worship:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@Nov 24 2006, 02:54 PM~6630346
> *looking good homie. you got some good paint skills.  :worship:
> *



thanks bro


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

got This Bitch Primed right now i gotta do a lil smoothing by te front window on the roof still but u get the idea :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

ok i finished the conversion on this :cheesy:





































i'll start the patterns and shit on it in 07 after i finish 99 problems :biggrin:


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

updates on the caddy?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Nov 24 2006, 04:52 PM~6630747
> *updates on the caddy?
> *



naw i been workin on my trucks 

i gotta do the jambs and hingein on it and i still got a few more things to do to the firewall


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

hell of a caddy homie.. :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

i couldnt help myself lol ( this is the base coat for the patters once i lay the patterns down i will put a few coats of candy blue then pull the tape off and put one light coat of blue) green/silver fade base


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

If u guys are wondering y n da hell did he fade it with green if he is gonna paint it blue well what im lookin for is when the candy blue goes over the green it will give it some aqua color *hopefully* of just a differnt shade of blue then with the blue over the silver is gonna be nice and bright but since i want patterns on it im gonna do what i did on my 65 and im gonna tape onver the base coat then spray like 3 coats of candy try to make it as dark as i can without applyin to much then just pull the tape off so the base coat shows and hit it up with one light coat of candy so i will have ghost patterns :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

That '62 is lookin' killer Felix!







> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Nov 24 2006, 03:46 PM~6630318
> *:uh: the projects just keep stackin :biggrin:
> *


I have the same problem!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Nov 24 2006, 09:50 PM~6632187
> *That '62 is lookin' killer Felix!
> I have the same problem!
> *



thanks pokey!

yeah i just cant build one thing at a time lol


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Nov 24 2006, 10:57 PM~6632228
> *thanks pokey!
> 
> yeah i just cant build one thing at a time lol
> *


Same here. I've got about 20 "in progress" models right now. Most of them just painted bodies. Damn A.D.D..


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Nov 24 2006, 10:03 PM~6632240
> *Same here. I've got about 20 "in progress" models right now. Most of them just painted bodies. Damn A.D.D..
> *



:roflmao: true that brotha!!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Lowandbeyond!!! 

The Big One Is Ready To Look Like The Lil One!!



















:cheesy:

and also bro u should send them bumpers that are on the rc car u have already and get them chromed because i know these have gold bumpers


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:uh: DOUBLE pOST


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

They had one of them big '67's on e-bay the other day. I tried to come on here and tell ya, but the site kept tell me to come back in 10 min and I got to messing around here and forgot all about it.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Nov 24 2006, 11:05 PM~6632447
> *They had one of them big '67's on e-bay the other day. I tried to come on here and tell ya, but the site kept tell me to come back in 10 min and I got to messing around here and forgot all about it.
> *



oh coo 

well from the looks of it im gonna paint this body exactly like the lil one i did and sell it to lowandbeyond and he will swap bodys because he has one of the stock radioshack 67's

but thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

That'll be cool having both of them lookin' like twins.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Nov 24 2006, 11:50 PM~6632410
> *Lowandbeyond!!!
> 
> The Big One Is Ready To Look Like The Lil One!!
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 Hell yea!! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

I shall call him mini me. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: thats gonna be awesome :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 25 2006, 05:12 PM~6634567
> *I shall call him mini me.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Nov 27 2006, 01:50 AM~6643296
> *
> *


 :nono: :nono: don't be getting your ass banned again. I'm surprized it took you this long to log in with a different screen name. :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 25 2006, 03:07 PM~6634549
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  Hell yea!!  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


Nice!! The RS 1/12 '67 Impala body really looks great. I'm in process of building a convertible..need to alter the trunk area though.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Nov 27 2006, 03:02 AM~6643442
> *Nice!! The RS 1/12  '67 Impala body really looks great. I'm in process of building a convertible..need to alter the trunk area though.
> *



:0 :0 :0 a 67 vert. That sounds badass!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 27 2006, 03:44 AM~6643536
> *:0  :0  :0  a 67 vert.  That sounds badass!
> *


Hopefully it's going to be when it is finished! :biggrin: Will take quite a while to finish...I'm trying to work on one project at a time... :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Oh and lowandbeyond this past week has been wayyy to cold to paint thats the last thing i need is for the clear to fuck up 

so im just waitin on a nice sunny day


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Nov 27 2006, 06:32 PM~6647600
> *Oh and lowandbeyond this past week has been wayyy to cold to paint thats the last thing i need is for the clear to fuck up
> 
> so im just waitin on a nice sunny day
> *



cool, cool just whenever man. You know I'm in no rush homie.


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

nice work


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Nov 25 2006, 12:50 AM~6632410
> *Lowandbeyond!!!
> 
> The Big One Is Ready To Look Like The Lil One!!
> ...


WTF what scale is that ??? that thing is huge.

oneyed


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

1/12th I think.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Nov 24 2006, 09:06 PM~6631944
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i opened this one all up doors and the trunk and ima goin with a differnt paint job fully patterned out roof and a few side patterns


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

i got a model im gonna do some lace back ground graphics on :cheesy:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Nov 28 2006, 08:19 PM~6655078
> *i got a model im gonna do some lace back ground graphics on :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


There you go ! Stillin my ideas again! LOL! 


Keep use post on the pratice ! And that lace dosent seem to be cheap ! LOL! Around here it 2.69 a foot !


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 28 2006, 06:26 PM~6655472
> *There  you  go !  Stillin  my  ideas  again!  LOL!
> Keep  use  post  on the  pratice  ! And  that  lace  dosent  seem  to  be  cheap  ! LOL!  Around  here  it  2.69  a foot !
> *



lol nope never that u never told me u were gonna try it i got inspired by a pimp my ride show lol they did it on a red mustang 5.0 i belive

hell no it aint its 4.95 a yard down here!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Nov 28 2006, 09:30 PM~6655500
> *lol nope never that u never told me u were gonna try it i got inspired by a pimp my ride show lol they did it on a red mustang 5.0 i belive
> 
> hell no it aint its 4.95 a yard down here!!
> *


LOL! Just teasing you ! Lay down your sliver or black and the tape the lace to the under side of the roof . hood or trunk! Turn the air down on the brush and make a few quick passes ! Youll be happy with the out come !


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 28 2006, 06:35 PM~6655536
> *LOL!    Just  teasing  you  !    Lay down  your  sliver or  black  and  the  tape  the  lace  to the  under  side  of  the  roof  . hood  or  trunk!  Turn the  air  down  on the  brush  and  make  a few  quick  passes !    Youll  be  happy  with the  out  come  !
> *



:cheesy:

yeah i aint gonna try it until i get my passache!! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

how u think this will look on a 59 lowandbeyond??


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

i was thinking about the main light blue color being a candy cobalt blue with silver flake base 

the dark blue patterns being a dark blue pearl

the purple patterns being candy purple and the middle blue pattern be a blue flake


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

That will work 4 sure.  :0 :cheesy: 


What color for main body?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 29 2006, 01:42 AM~6657846
> *That will work 4 sure.    :0  :cheesy:
> What color for main body?
> *



candy cobalt BLUE :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Nov 29 2006, 02:42 AM~6657847
> *candy cobalt BLUE :biggrin:
> *












I was thinking a different color for the body? Kinda 2 toned like this but istead of white it will be patterened.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

fuck it since i posted up lowandbeyonds 59 's layout

her is what my 62 hardtop impala will look like :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 29 2006, 02:00 AM~6657858
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ok then the body will be dark blue pearl :biggrin:

and the roof and trunk will be cobalt


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

unless u wanna throw it of with a totally differnt color!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

That sounds better! Just something to break it all up alittle, you know. :biggrin: Hell a pearl white body with those patterens or something.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

You know me mayne. I'll send you the kit and you do your thing. I'll just sit back and wait. :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 29 2006, 02:06 AM~6657866
> *That sounds better!    Just something to break it all up alittle,  you know.  :biggrin:  Hell a pearl white body with those patterens or something.
> *



u know what

i like that pearl white idea

but only if is was SNOW FLAKE WHITE 

check out this one bugs from AZ painted


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy+Nov 29 2006, 03:09 AM~6657870-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:biggrin:
Just think about this

with a snowflake white body!










and the lavender pattern background will be marbleized!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 


I see your trying to take my idea from last night huh. :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 29 2006, 02:21 AM~6657883
> *:0  :0  :0
> I see your trying to take my idea from last night huh.  :biggrin:
> *



what the pink car?? lol


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Nov 29 2006, 03:22 AM~6657889
> *what the pink car?? lol
> *



pretty close anyways. I know your saving that idea for your self.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 29 2006, 02:30 AM~6657898
> *pretty close anyways.  I know your saving that idea for your self.
> *



WHAT???

are u talkin about the lace i got or what?? lol


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Nov 29 2006, 03:33 AM~6657901
> *WHAT???
> 
> are u talkin about the lace i got or what?? lol
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
No the colors. :biggrin: The pink, purple, light blues and white. Just not all in the same order than I was talking about last night. That was just jokes anyways. It would look alright tho. Fuck it, I'd build one. 

The lace is a good Idea, no matter what colors. :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

lol yeah all im missing is the pink!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Nov 29 2006, 03:42 AM~6657916
> *lol yeah all im missing is the pink!!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:roflmao: If i Was Better At Pinn Striping i Would Put Pink Stripes On It Just For You!! i Do Have Pink Paint :roflmao:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

now i know u guys seen some bad ass pinstripeing well im new at it and i tryed it out for the first time and damn u sure do gotta have a steady hand!

this is what i came up with i dont think its too bad for my first time but hopfully i'll learn more and practice


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

here is how the deuce looks now after its bath in brake fluid :biggrin:

i know i gotta do a lil more body work before i get it into primer! but she all open'd up


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

after a lil more sanding and test fitting here is what i came up with today 





























i had thoughts of doing it just while on white with no patterns just a clean ride

with maybe plated undies and engine :biggrin:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:0 looking good


----------



## lowrid3r (Sep 11, 2005)

a glossy white and alot of chrome is clean uffin: i say go for it :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowrid3r_@Nov 29 2006, 08:09 PM~6663640
> *a glossy white and alot of chrome is clean uffin:  i say go for it  :thumbsup:
> *



yeah thats what i was thinkin about but only with some flake in it :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

ok after talkin to lowand beyond this 59 needed a lil more spice so i thought these patters will look best on the 59 hard top :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

colors being used:

Snowflake pearl

silver base

dark blue pearl

candy purple

candy cobalt blue

the lavender spots u see will acutally be a blue and purple marbleize mix

blue flake

and clear :biggrin: cant wait to get started homie


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Nov 30 2006, 01:24 AM~6664915
> *colors being used:
> 
> Snowflake pearl
> ...



:0 :0 :0 can't wait!! :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

jesus thats alot of colors to fit on a model  

:biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Nov 30 2006, 12:57 AM~6664976
> * jesus thats alot of colors to fit on a model
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: i think i can pull it off :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Nov 30 2006, 02:03 AM~6664989
> *:biggrin: i think i can pull it off :cheesy:
> *


I think he can pull it off.


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

you can :thumbsup: i cant wait to check it out 
get started :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Nov 30 2006, 01:11 AM~6664999
> *you can  :thumbsup: i cant wait to check it out
> get started  :biggrin:
> *



i am gonna get started ass soon as he sends me the stuff :biggrin: 

just think

59

pattern roof and trunk

matchin rims

cruising skirts

layed out


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Nov 30 2006, 02:13 AM~6665000
> *i am gonna get started ass soon as he sends me the stuff :biggrin:
> 
> just think
> ...



Let hope I can get some of those.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 30 2006, 01:19 AM~6665013
> *Let hope I can get some of those.
> *



if u cant styrene is my friend lol or i can try to get ahold of the 58 ones that come with that red die cast and i cant try to tke that hump out of them


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Damn Z i think im gonna have to hit you up one day to hook up the pattern design
THat shit looks tight


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Nov 30 2006, 06:08 AM~6665501
> *Damn Z i think im gonna have to hit you up one day to hook up the pattern design
> THat shit looks tight
> *



NP Homie Anytime Just LMK What U Gonna Be Paintin And What Main Color u Want :biggrin:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:0 cant wait to see that :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

cant decide on what colors i know its gonna be a 2-tone


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

silver and black

or a light brown and dark.


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

make it like the red one in vegas


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Dec 3 2006, 08:13 PM~6687805
> *make it like the red one in vegas
> *



i would make it like our car here in vegas but its a 2 door and i would wanna wait until i can get a resin 4 door sedan :dunno:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

black and tan or a brown GO FOR IT! :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

I like The Black And Tan Idea :thumbsup: thankz


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

HEY LOWANDBEYOND!!!

I FOUND OUT WHAT COLOR YOUR ROOF IS GONNA BE!!!!!

DUPONT CHROMABASE Spectramaster Blue!!!

what u think??? :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: i like that blue 
im thinking that and a navy :dunno: 

did that 37 come with the visor ?


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

HEY FELIX WHAT IS THE PAINT CODE FOR THAT BRO????


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Dec 8 2006, 11:43 AM~6723258
> *HEY FELIX WHAT IS THE PAINT CODE FOR THAT BRO????
> *



its a custom mix i can pm u the mixture if u want


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Dec 8 2006, 11:43 AM~6723254
> *:thumbsup: i like that blue
> im thinking that and a navy :dunno:
> 
> ...



naw ima mask off the roof of this now and im gonna paint the rest black :biggrin:


naw i cutup the visor from a die-cast and resized it to make i fit right :biggrin:

heres more of the body


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

YES PLEASE!! THANKS!!! I WORK FOR THE BODYSHOP HERE IN TOWN THAT FEEDS ABOUT 5 OR 6 DEALERSHIPS, AND WE MIX OUR OWN PAINT, AND ITS ALL DUPONT!!!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

pm sent


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

THANKS BRO!! WHAT CLEAR ARE YOU USING???


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

I still Got Alot More Also :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Dec 8 2006, 12:04 PM~6723384
> *THANKS BRO!! WHAT CLEAR ARE YOU USING???
> *



this hasnt even been cleared yet!! 

but usually i HOK urathane unless i get lazy then i'll just use testors high gloss


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

WELL DAMN, THEN YOU GOT THE BASE ON WET THEN!!!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Dec 8 2006, 12:08 PM~6723412
> *WELL DAMN, THEN YOU GOT THE BASE ON WET THEN!!!
> *



hell yeah in this pic on the bottem left of the roof u can see my house and its pretty clear!! lol


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

looks way differnt in person than in ics the blue is more deep and the flake jumps out more














































i am havin second thoughts about the 2-tone i kinda like it how it is :dunno:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

YA, THAT COLOR IS AWESOME!!!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Dec 8 2006, 12:26 PM~6723505
> *YA, THAT COLOR IS AWESOME!!!
> *


just for fun :biggrin:




























THIS RIGHT HERE IS THE MONEY SHOT!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

DUDE, BUILD IT JUST LIKE THAT!! THAT IS SICK!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Felix ! Thake the base silver and mix it 50/50 with the blue ! It will lightin it up a little ! and do the fenders in that color ! Then you could a nice tu tone that way !


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 8 2006, 12:50 PM~6723655
> *Felix !  Thake  the  base  silver  and  mix it  50/50  with the  blue !  It  will lightin  it  up a  little !  and  do the  fenders in that  color !  Then you  could  a  nice  tu tone  that  way !
> *



lol i would but then i'd have to strip the fenders down again cause there is already enough paint on there as is and i still gotta clear it 

ima just leave it like this let the paint cure and let it sit for a lil bit i just wanted to try out the color but when i do work on it i'll prolly have a professional stripe it and silver leafe it


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

as a matter fact i have an uncal who lives in pamona that pinstriped back in the day i'll have him line it up when he comes to visit :biggrin:


----------



## putoshopper (Dec 8, 2006)

prettie sick homes


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Dec 8 2006, 01:23 PM~6723485
> *looks way differnt in person than in ics the blue is more deep and the flake jumps out more
> 
> 
> ...


you can even see the retard takin the pic :cheesy: j/k bro, clean and shiny paint, it looks already cleared, itll stand out alot more cleared, cant wait to see it finished


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

and also lowandbeyond i layed out the first pattern on the 67!


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

Real gangster paint job


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 I like that blue!


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

That paint colo has to be the nicest blue i've seen in a long time! :biggrin: Very nice!


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Killer paint job


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Stickz+Dec 8 2006, 04:11 PM~6724993-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Bro and Also U Forgot Your ONEYED at the end of your post!!! :biggrin: lol jk


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Dec 9 2006, 12:50 AM~6727850
> *LOL i knew u would now just imagine that roof and trunk this color with light blue and dark blue and purple patterns with a lil bit of marblizing!!!
> *



:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

and also i changed a color on the roof










the lighter blue patterns u see will probly be a baby blue or this other aqua Flake color i seen

:biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: just do your thing homie.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 9 2006, 12:00 AM~6727900
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  just do your thing homie.
> *



:biggrin: im prolly gonna go with the flake color so the roof sparkles!!

and wait till u see that dupont chromabase in person!! its badass!!


----------



## 1957wolseley (Sep 1, 2005)

wtf that isnt cleared good job homie


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

that shit is smoooooth


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

thanks guys what u thuink about the leafing???


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

gotta do the other side now :uh:

and also im takin the paint off the body for 2 reasons

i kinda messed up while leafing lol 

and the second reason is i wanna do a two tone!!! lol :biggrin:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

cool bro, the leafing on those fenders isnt my taste, but too all their own----either way good work on it


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

when i leaf ,i paint ,clear ,let it dry then do the leaf so if u mess up all u have 2 do is lightly color sand it off and start over


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Dec 9 2006, 11:13 AM~6729756
> *when i leaf ,i paint ,clear ,let it dry then do the leaf so if u mess up all u have 2 do is lightly color sand it off and start over
> *



thats what i did :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Dec 9 2006, 10:33 AM~6729568
> *cool bro, the leafing on those fenders isnt my taste, but too all their own----either way good work on it
> *



i dont think it would look to bad after it gets pinstriped :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

you know two tone cars look good! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Hey Lowandbeyond i went to the paint store today

and got

cobalt blue

purple passion

snowwhite pearl 

black 

and candy apple red :biggrin: now get those cars to me!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Dec 11 2006, 07:09 PM~6743476
> *Hey Lowandbeyond i went to the paint store today
> 
> and got
> ...




:0 :0 :0 Nice. Soon as they get here they are getting re-directed to you.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

well i painted the bottem of my 62 HT snowflake just to see how lowandbeyonds body color will look

and i dont hink it looks bad but i just put it over primer if i were to put it over white it would look more white than gray

so thats prolly what im gonna do with his 59

but i like this color because it looks like a metallic cream white color and in the sun it has multi color sparkles :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Here is a car my 8 year old nephew just painted all by himself!!!

he layed the primer 

he layed the gold

he did the black fade

and put a pearl over all of it not bad for his first time :cheesy:





































Proud Uncal Moment :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

k now with the candy i helped him out a lil bit just to make sure he gets an even coat but on the bottem it got a lil thick but i think its pretty badass for a 8 year olds first build :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

and the door lines and trunk lines for sum strange reason the candy didnt stick there so when it drys i'll just blackwash it for him


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Dec 15 2006, 11:45 PM~6768835
> *k
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 thats a bad ass color :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Dec 15 2006, 10:58 PM~6768906
> *:0  :0  :0  thats a bad ass color :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


its a cobalt blue over the gold base and black with pearl :biggrin:


It Will Be Sittin Layed Out On Some Black Spokes


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

i gotta look around my stuff for the interior and bumpers and shit if we find it i can prolly help him finish it all up by tonight :cheesy:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Dec 16 2006, 02:38 PM~6771357
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:cheesy: I had to bust out the pinstriping brush!!!! practice makes perfect and here is my second time striping :biggrin:










sorry for poor picture quality my camera battery was low


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Hell yeah!
nice work!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

heres some better pics


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

Very nice work for a beginner! looks like a little bit of uncle rubbin off there eh! :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Dec 16 2006, 05:00 PM~6772111
> *Very nice work for a beginner! looks like a little bit of uncle rubbin off there eh! :biggrin:
> *



lol yeah sumthin like that but if i didnt help him boy that paint would be so thick he was literally about to spray it with the can on the plastic hahhaahh

then he was all intense holing the can i was like damn dude just relax and he would hold the can with 2 hands lol it took a while to show him how to hold it and i had to help him out a few tims but he's proud of it and thats what building is all about being proud of your shit so i teach him lil by lil and now when he builds he can say i helped him out and have a nice first build :cheesy:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Dec 17 2006, 08:22 PM~6777169
> *lol yeah sumthin like that but if i didnt help him boy that paint would be so thick he was literally about to spray it with the can on the plastic hahhaahh
> 
> then he was all intense holing the can i was like damn dude just relax and he would hold the can with 2 hands lol it took a while to show him how to hold it and i had to help him out a few tims but he's proud of it and thats what building is all about being proud of your shit so i teach him lil by lil and now when he builds he can say i helped him out and have a nice first build :cheesy:
> *


 uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

i love them rims, post some pics of just the rims, whats the color on em?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

nice.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Dec 17 2006, 08:09 PM~6777448
> *i love them rims, post some pics of just the rims, whats the color on em?
> *












HOPPIN HYROS RIMS WITH THE MC STYLE KNOCK OFF 


AND THEY ARE PAINTED JUST BLACK


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

painted this biotch silver today cause to me the cleanest color on a traditional is either silver seafoam green or cream white :biggrin:










and im packin these up to send off to biggs


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

ANOTHER OFF THE HOOK BUILD FOR FELIX!! SWEET BRO!!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

JK :biggrin: You know I like it.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 4 2007, 12:45 PM~6902338
> *
> 
> 
> ...



didnt like how the interior came out ima redo it with black white and a lighter gray stripes


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 4 2007, 11:30 PM~6907732
> *didnt like how the interior came out ima redo it with black white and a lighter gray stripes
> *


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 4 2007, 10:04 PM~6907546
> *
> 
> 
> ...



what it do :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

gonna be a sexy bitch! 

might as well open the truck.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 4 2007, 10:43 PM~6907793
> *gonna be a sexy bitch!
> 
> might as well open the truck.
> *



:nono: not after i painted it already and got the doors and hood matchin lol

maybe on my 59 or might just get a 60 with the trunk already cut

i got a few traditional builds i wanna bust out


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

looks good felix


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

TTT


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

:0 looks bad ass :thumbsup: what did you use for those springs?? rivets?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

naw those are the strokes from the 70 MC i just blackwashed the coils


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 6 2007, 01:34 AM~6916496
> *naw those are the strokes from the 70 MC i just blackwashed the coils
> *


damn they look bad ass bro :thumbsup: can you pm me how 2 black wash??


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

coming out clean felix :thumbsup: cant wait to do the ones i got


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jan 5 2007, 10:51 PM~6916666
> *coming out clean felix :thumbsup: cant wait to do the ones i got
> *



I might be havin some 58 and 57 convertable boots for sale soon in the future i'll let you know if u want


----------



## bigal602 (Sep 6, 2006)

i just finished a 58 imp those are the hardest models to foil!
yours is coming out nice.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigal602_@Jan 6 2007, 05:59 AM~6918261
> *i just finished a 58 imp those are the hardest models to foil!
> yours is coming out nice.
> *



i know they got so much chrome it aint even funny but end results are badass

and thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 6 2007, 08:15 AM~6918287
> *i know they got so much chrome it aint even funny but end results are badass
> 
> and thanks :thumbsup:
> *


THATS THE REASON I HAVE NOT BUILT ONE.....HAS ALOT OF CHROME ON IT..GOOD LUCK


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

lookin good mayne!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

started to foil this biotch


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

nice work Z


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

thanks solo

shes slowly coming together










oh and for u guys that wanna build a 58 good luck foiling!! lol


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

double post :uh:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

i have 2 of them on the way! is it a pain in the ass? :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jan 6 2007, 02:06 PM~6920309
> *i have 2 of them on the way! is it a pain in the ass? :biggrin:
> *



all i gotta say is u gotta have patience and a sharp blade i gave up on the windshiled frame already lol and the side trim isnt sticking very well  but i'll get'r done


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

startin to look like a mini bowtie connection :biggrin:



















thanks mark for the 57


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 6 2007, 05:02 PM~6920293
> *
> 
> oh and for u guys that wanna build a 58 good luck foiling!! lol
> *


Great, I got one I was gonna start. Maybe I'll hold off for awhile. lol


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Almost Finished Foiling Platnium Touch




























i dunno y my desk lamp makes the color look all stoopid :dunno:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jan 6 2007, 05:07 PM~6921100
> *Great, I got one I was gonna start. Maybe I'll hold off for awhile. lol
> *




u should build one 

foilin is a lil hard but with patience and a sharp blade anyone can get it done


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

:0 :0


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

ur mouths always open scoob, isnt it :scrutinize:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 6 2007, 09:33 PM~6923053
> *ur mouths always open scoob, isnt it  :scrutinize:
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream+Jan 7 2007, 12:33 AM~6923053-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:twak:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

nice work on that 58 Zack!! :0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 8 2007, 12:00 AM~6931078
> *nice work on that 58 Zack!!  :0  :0  :0  :cheesy:
> *



thanks bro the foil on th windshield framekeeps on wrinkling i dunno y though i re did it 3 times :angry:

oh and heres how this will lay still debating on murals inside the trim like golddigger

cause if i do that i'll need teh murals from teh blue 64 and i'll have to candy the car and i was just gonna go gloss red :dunno:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

the only problem i see is the frame being a lil flimsey im hoping a sunvosor will cover it but ima redo it one more time


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

lookin good homz!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

what u think about the murals??? if i do that i'll pattern the body :dunno:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 8 2007, 01:57 AM~6931178
> *what u think about the murals??? if i do that i'll pattern the body :dunno:
> *


You can do it!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 8 2007, 05:21 AM~6931266
> *You can do it!!
> 
> 
> ...


YOU CAN DO IT ALL NIGHT LONGGGG!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 8 2007, 01:18 AM~6931112
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Try to put the glass in then foil around it maybe?? Just to hold it sturdy. That might work.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 8 2007, 02:24 AM~6931279
> *Try to put the glass in then foil around it maybe??  Just to hold it sturdy.  That might work.
> *



te body still needs to be clear'd cant clear the windshield :dunno:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 8 2007, 03:27 AM~6931284
> *te body still needs to be clear'd cant clear the windshield :dunno:
> *



well fuck ya then, I'm just tryin to help. :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 8 2007, 02:29 AM~6931287
> *well fuck ya then,  I'm just tryin to help.  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: thanks for the help though maybe i can tape the window in the pull it off right before i clear


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 8 2007, 03:37 AM~6931304
> *:roflmao: thanks for the help though maybe i can tape the window in the pull it off right before i clear
> *


go ahead and clear everything then add your windshield and foil? With the chrome foil it should be alright.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

or i can clear it all then put the window in foil the frame mask off teh window and clear the frame only or even use the leafing adhisive on the frame and not clearing the frame at all :dunno:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

sounds good Z, anything would be better than it wrinkling like that.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

yeah i know that shit was annoying me just lookin at it lol i gotta go pick up some clear and more foil tomarrow so i can have this thing ready to be built while the undies are MIA :biggrin: not to mention i still gotta clear my truck lol i color sanded it again :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 8 2007, 03:47 AM~6931316
> *yeah i know that shit was annoying me just lookin at it lol i gotta go pick up some clear and more foil tomarrow so i can have this thing ready to be built while the undies are MIA :biggrin:  not to mention i still gotta clear my truck lol i color sanded it again :cheesy:
> *



  

then you'll have 2 others to start on after that!!!! plus the nissan X cab mini truck!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Shit i know huh but your cars are gonna be fun!! lol i love teh patterns 

u dont even know how many times i had to hid the pinstriping brush while workin on this car!!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 8 2007, 06:00 AM~6931328
> *Shit i know huh but your cars are gonna be fun!! lol i love teh patterns
> 
> u dont even know how many times i had to hid the pinstriping brush while workin on this car!!!
> *


lol I still gotta get my pinstriping brushes out and get it a go again so I can get better at that.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jan 8 2007, 03:03 AM~6931332
> *lol I still gotta get my pinstriping brushes out and get it a go again so I can get better at that.
> *



lol u were right about them being hard as hell but for some reason i had better turn outs with doing it free hand then taping a line 

this took me about a half n hour :happysad:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

oh yeah and my 57 kit didnt come with skirts :angry:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 8 2007, 04:12 AM~6931344
> *oh yeah and my 57 kit didnt come with skirts :angry:
> *


 :angry: :angry:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:tears: :tears:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Oh Well a Better Way To Show Off Some Painted Rims :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 8 2007, 04:25 AM~6931362
> *Oh Well a Better Way To Show Off Some Painted Rims :cheesy:
> *



make your own? :0 :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 8 2007, 03:27 AM~6931365
> *make your own?  :0  :0    :cheesy:    :biggrin:
> *



ehhh might be alil to cheesy??? :dunno:










damnit i might have to buy a 59 kit cause ima want another bumper kit LOL!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

59 bumper don't look like that? What about the caddy booty kit?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Teh 59 bumper looks almost exactly the same


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 8 2007, 04:51 AM~6931389
> *Teh 59 bumper looks almost exactly the same
> 
> *



It does? Shit I can't remember.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

yeah the caddy bumper kit looks lnothing like the one on golddigger


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 8 2007, 03:32 AM~6931367
> *ehhh might be alil to cheesy??? :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...



I WANT TO PAINT MY '57 THIS KOLOR, I HAVE THE CONT. KIT, JUST NEED TO KNOW THE KOLOR. MANDO? NICW LOOKIN RIDE.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Its A Butter Scotch Thats All i Remember If u Wanna Know i Can Ask Danny D Or A Lifestyle member


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

:0 nice!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Time To Go Give That COnti Kit A Bath :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

lookin good Z.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

I LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

TTT :cheesy:


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 10 2007, 06:22 PM~6951189
> *TTT :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 10 2007, 11:22 AM~6951189
> *TTT :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



tHOSE BOTH LOOK LIKE SHIT ! bOX THEM UP AND SEND THEM TO ME SO YOU DONT WASTE YOU TIME LOOKIN AT THEM ! 



just playin Zack ! They are lookin ok WHat colors are you going with on the guts to the 58 ?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 10 2007, 09:19 AM~6951508
> *tHOSE  BOTH  LOOK  LIKE  SHIT !    bOX  THEM  UP  AND  SEND  THEM  TO ME  SO  YOU  DONT  WASTE  YOU  TIME LOOKIN  AT  THEM !
> just  playin  Zack !  They  are  lookin  ok    WHat  colors  are  you  going  with  on the  guts  to the  58 ?
> *



:roflmao: :biggrin:



Black With The Insters ( Black, White And Gray)  and i should be having some cruising skirts here soon :cheesy:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

58 is looking good.......


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 10 2007, 07:07 PM~6955679
> *58 is looking good.......
> *


X2


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Thanks HOmies


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

damn I was hoping to come in here and see more updated pics of those.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

the deuce i been workin on the interior i was gonna paint the consol today but it was real windy and cold i got the 4 buckets to fit right i gotta strip the dash board so i can paint it



That Car Will Be Magenta With Blue Purple And Silver Patterns :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 11 2007, 02:13 AM~6958546
> *the deuce i been workin on the interior i was gonna paint the consol today but it was real windy and cold i got the 4 buckets to fit right i gotta strip the dash board so i can paint it
> That Car Will Be Magenta With Blue Purple And Silver Patterns :cheesy:
> *



:twak: :nono: quit useing all my paint! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 11 2007, 01:17 AM~6958553
> *:twak:  :nono:  quit useing all my paint!  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: 

Naw im Going Pearls on This no kandys foo :twak:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 11 2007, 02:20 AM~6958558
> *:roflmao:
> 
> Naw im Going Pearls on This no kandys foo :twak:
> *



good you can keep those junk ass pearls, I like that candys alot better! LOL. 

Maybe I wanted pearls on mine too? :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Eyy its all Good I Can Make A Pearl Look As Good As A Kandy :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 11 2007, 02:25 AM~6958562
> *Eyy its all Good I Can Make A Pearl Look As Good As A Kandy :cheesy:
> *



me too, but sometimes you wouldn't even have to clear a kandy if you didn't want too. Dries nice and shiney. LOL. I have never layed a pearl down where it had ANY shine to it. :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

i always use clear coats so i aint trippin :cheesy: Pluss i think its easyer when its dull t lay patterns cause when u got a glossy finish and u pulling tape off if u pull it off to hard u can take some paint of with the tape :uh: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

JUST LIKE LAYING STRIPES OUT ON A REAL CAR RIGHT FELIX??? YOU LAY THEM OUT ON A DULL BASE COAT!!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jan 11 2007, 05:48 AM~6958972
> *JUST LIKE LAYING STRIPES OUT ON A REAL CAR RIGHT FELIX??? YOU LAY THEM OUT ON A DULL BASE COAT!!
> *



yeap :biggrin: i learned that the hard way lol


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 6 2007, 10:27 PM~6923007
> *Almost Finished Foiling Platnium Touch
> 
> 
> ...


This one is a pain to foil huh!!!


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

GOT THREE OF THESE 2 TO hno:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 15 2007, 10:17 PM~6998529
> *This one is a pain to foil huh!!!
> 
> 
> ...


hell yeah i still gotta buy more foil and finish some parts on mine lol yours looks good :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

damn, alot of foiling!!!!


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

hey zach, hadnt got a chance to tell you congrats on mcba invite bro, good work on your recent projects!


----------



## 78monte carlo (Jan 10, 2007)

all your modles look clean


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 17 2007, 12:53 AM~7008731
> *hey zach, hadnt got a chance to tell you congrats on mcba invite bro, good work on your recent projects!
> *


 x2 kid!!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

thanks


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Startin On Plans For 

Life After Death hno:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

hno:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

so what exactly do you do with these designs? decals or patterns to trace on masking tape and cut out?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jan 20 2007, 02:07 PM~7040404
> *so what exactly do you do with these designs? decals or patterns to trace on masking tape and cut out?
> *



size down to scale print out and when im taping the car it helps me see what exactly im doing unless im just doing them off the dome and its easyer for me to plan out with these like what color i lay down first what patterns im gonna do next i just see it as a blue print


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

like LAD first thing i'll do is lay silver then lay the silver graphics down then i will lay down the dark purple the lay those down then i would lay down the lavender then mask that off then lay the dark blue and mask that on ect. ect.


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 20 2007, 02:12 PM~7040428
> *size down to scale print out and when im taping the car it helps me see what exactly im doing unless im just doing them off the dome and its easyer for me to plan out with these like what color i lay down first what patterns im gonna do next i just see it as a blue print
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

dang zack, your getting really good at doing the patterns like that. Im curious though-----do you use that when masking, or is it just to look at while u mask, you dont print it out and use it somehow do you????


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 20 2007, 02:20 PM~7040465
> *dang zack, your getting really good at doing the patterns like that.  Im curious though-----do you use that when masking, or is it just to look at while u mask, you dont print it out and use it somehow do you????
> *



just think of it as this 

when mando painted las vegas he didnt paint it right off the dome im sure he had something to look at this is the same this but instead of looking at pictures of the car itsself i think its easyer to draw up and look at it how i drew it so if i paint LAD i'll have the layout right next to the car as i paint to make sure i got the colors down the pattern and lines because u dont wanna have a pattern facing the left then look at the real thing and its really facing the right lol 

and other ones i make is just for the hell of it like i'll sit here and think about shit and come up with a tight idea and i'll draw it out so i dont forget it :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

when i get my airbrush the first car i'll use it on will be LAD


----------



## tra1414 (Feb 22, 2004)

KEEP IT UP Z .... SOON YOUR GOING TO BE STEPIN UP TO THE NEXT LEVEL & BE DOIN REAL RIDEZ....I'M GOING TO HAVE GET YOU AND BUGGZ TO DO ONE OF MY NEXT RIDEZ !!!! 4 REAL .... :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tra1414_@Jan 21 2007, 01:35 AM~7043770
> *KEEP IT UP Z .... SOON YOUR GOING TO BE STEPIN UP TO THE NEXT LEVEL & BE DOIN  REAL RIDEZ....I'M GOING TO HAVE GET  YOU AND BUGGZ  TO DO ONE OF MY NEXT RIDEZ !!!! 4 REAL .... :thumbsup:
> *



If He Still Paints by Then!!! U Seen The Way He Was Studderin :roflmao: Nando Said He Painted To Much With his mask off 


But Thanks Trace


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Hey Zack, what clear do you use again??


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 21 2007, 10:06 AM~7044945
> *Hey Zack, what clear do you use again??
> *


testors high gloss 

but ima try this stuff 408models showed me


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 8 2007, 05:07 PM~6935044
> *I WANT TO PAINT MY '57 THIS KOLOR, I HAVE THE CONT. KIT, JUST NEED TO KNOW THE KOLOR. MANDO? NICW LOOKIN RIDE.
> *


i used a combo of about 6 kandies..and i got kind of close to matching it, lol. Althought i've never seen the car in person.

http://images15.fotki.com/v245/photos/1/18...P1011355-vi.jpg

http://images20.fotki.com/v248/photos/1/18...P1011354-vi.jpg

http://images12.fotki.com/v2/photos/1/1860...P1011376-vi.jpg


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 21 2007, 11:17 AM~7044997
> *testors high gloss
> 
> but ima try this stuff 408models showed me
> *


And what was that??


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:0 I love that color Ryan :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 21 2007, 10:31 AM~7045093
> *And what was that??
> *



its called u poll its in a orange can and u can get it at a automotive paint store


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jan 21 2007, 01:33 PM~7045101
> *:0  I love that color Ryan  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Jan 21 2007, 10:29 AM~7045078
> *i used a combo of about 6 kandies..and i got kind of close to matching it, lol. Althought i've never seen the car in person.
> 
> http://images15.fotki.com/v245/photos/1/18...P1011355-vi.jpg
> ...



yeah that is pretty close :thumbsup:

I talked to the guys from lifestyle and nobody knows the exact color of that ca but the painter and he took that with him to his grave :angel:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 21 2007, 10:36 AM~7045126
> *its called u poll  its in a orange can and u can get it at a automotive paint store
> *





http://www.u-pol.com/countries/us/navigate.htm

under areosols 

called

Clear #1- UV Resistant High Gloss Clear Coat


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

DOOOZE OPEN MAYNE!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

lookin good brotha.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

thanks bro

:0

KingofRimz u already know a set of these are going on this :biggrin: thanks










closed










open sesame







lol

hope to have this finished late march


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

YOU USED THE ROOF OF THE REVELL 64', 63' KIT RIGHT?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Feb 2 2007, 01:31 AM~7155336
> *YOU USED THE ROOF OF THE REVELL 64', 63' KIT RIGHT?
> *



i used a 64 roof from an old ass build i did a while back


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Feb 2 2007, 01:33 AM~7155340
> *i used a 64 roof from an old ass build i did a while back
> *


COOL. I'M GOING TO ATTEMPT TO MAKE A HARDTOP. I GOT A REVELL 64 THATS A LITTLE WARPED THATS BASICALLY NO GOOD.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Feb 2 2007, 01:34 AM~7155341
> *COOL. I'M GOING TO ATTEMPT TO MAKE A HARDTOP. I GOT A REVELL 64 THATS A LITTLE WARPED THATS BASICALLY NO GOOD.
> *



cool cant wait to see it i think it came out pretty clean i re scribed all the trim and what not still gotta do some more stuff to it but its all coming together its just a diaond in the rough right now


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

heres the last pics for tongith tomarrow gonna hopfully re hinge the trunk and do somw bondo work then have it in primer maybe this weekend so i can start molding the interior


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:uh: forgot to add teh pics :banghead:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

nice! You gonna leave it belair or make it impala?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 2 2007, 01:57 AM~7155366
> *nice!  You gonna leave it belair or make it impala?
> *



it is impala

it started off as a impala rag ima have to get another rag kit for missing and broke parts but no time soon i gotta pay off beto for that chrome kit


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Feb 2 2007, 03:01 AM~7155369
> *it is impala
> 
> it started off as a impala rag ima have to get another rag kit for missing and broke parts but no time soon i gotta pay off beto for that chrome kit
> *



it was a 62 impala rag??? :0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 2 2007, 02:07 AM~7155375
> *it was a 62 impala rag???  :0  :0  :0  :cheesy:
> *



:biggrin: u couldnt tell LOL


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Feb 2 2007, 03:09 AM~7155379
> *:biggrin: u couldnt tell LOL
> *


I can tell its a 62. But all the 62 rags I have seen have been belair. I have seen a few that was 62 rag impalas. Not much difference there.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 2 2007, 02:12 AM~7155385
> *I can tell its a 62.  But all the 62 rags I have seen have been belair.  I have seen a few that was 62 rag impalas.  Not much difference there.
> *



oh well this is the 62 rag impala AMT :biggrin: well it was a 62 impala rag :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Feb 2 2007, 03:15 AM~7155387
> *oh well this is the 62 rag impala AMT :biggrin: well it was a 62 impala rag :cheesy:
> *



shit man, don't mind me. I'm tired as hell. I was thinking the ALREADY 62 HT. It was belair. The drop was a Impala.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 2 2007, 02:28 AM~7155403
> *shit man,  don't mind me.  I'm tired as hell.  I was thinking the ALREADY 62 HT.  It was belair.  The drop was a Impala.
> *




lol yeah i converted that shizz to a impy HT cause Me Personally I Like The hardtop Impalas over a convert any day cause with a convert u dont have as much room to paint :biggrin:

oh yeah the hinge for the trunk is drying :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

nice!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

that material work out good for bro??? :biggrin: cause it is comin along awesome!!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Feb 2 2007, 01:42 AM~7155356
> *:uh: forgot to add teh pics :banghead:
> 
> 
> ...


 the first part of body work in the molded interior tub


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

looks good...!!


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Feb 6 2007, 07:18 PM~7192953
> *looks good...!!
> *


x2 :0


----------



## [[UnFaDeAbLe]] (Aug 24, 2006)

Nice 64...That was a collaboration paintjob! Not all you homie! lol :biggrin:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [[UnFaDeAbLe]]_@Feb 6 2007, 08:57 PM~7193815
> *Hey you snake that 64 is my creation. Post what you did to it after I traded it off to you, not what I did. Thx :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [[UnFaDeAbLe]]_@Feb 6 2007, 06:57 PM~7193815
> *Nice 64...That was a collaboration paintjob! Not all you homie! lol :biggrin:
> *



Hey **** We Both Did That Paint Who Layed The Patterns Down??


----------



## [[UnFaDeAbLe]] (Aug 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Feb 6 2007, 07:05 PM~7193943
> *Hey **** We Both Did That Paint Who Layed The Patterns Down??
> *



Whos skillz made it happen biotch? lol


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [[UnFaDeAbLe]]_@Feb 6 2007, 07:06 PM~7193956
> *Whos skillz made it happen biotch? lol
> *




Mine :biggrin: if It Wasnt For me It Woul Have Been Just Plain 



Who Molded The Belly And Put The Chassis Together


----------



## [[UnFaDeAbLe]] (Aug 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Feb 6 2007, 07:07 PM~7193967
> *Mine :biggrin: if It Wasnt For me It Woul Have Been Just Plain
> Who Molded The Belly And Put The Chassis Together
> *



Oh no you didnt...You can't touch my paintjobs! Only thing you got on me is marble homie! :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

better Yet Who Owns it Now :biggrin:






































:biggrin:


----------



## [[UnFaDeAbLe]] (Aug 24, 2006)

Fill in some of it somethin, that'll set it off. If you screw up my old ride i'll walk the 30ft to your crib to slap ya! :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [[UnFaDeAbLe]]_@Feb 6 2007, 07:08 PM~7193995
> *Oh no you didnt...You can't touch my paintjobs! Only thing you got on me is marble homie! :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: Whos Supplys did you use to paint that civic and who went out to the store nd bought u the paint :roflmao:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [[UnFaDeAbLe]]_@Feb 6 2007, 07:11 PM~7194025
> *Fill in some of it somethin, that'll set it off. If you screw up my old ride i'll walk the 30ft to your crib to slap ya! :biggrin:
> *



the trimm will really set it off


----------



## [[UnFaDeAbLe]] (Aug 24, 2006)

No...I used your shit for the Civic lol Impy was all my paint! Just your tape hehe


----------



## [[UnFaDeAbLe]] (Aug 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Feb 6 2007, 07:12 PM~7194035
> *the trimm will really set it off
> *


yessir


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [[UnFaDeAbLe]]_@Feb 6 2007, 07:12 PM~7194044
> *No...I used your shit for the Civic lol Impy was all my paint! Just your tape hehe
> *



and patterns biotch its all goood wait until we build that bomb


----------



## [[UnFaDeAbLe]] (Aug 24, 2006)

Hell yeah man, that thing's gonna be sick. :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 9 2007, 06:29 AM~8510896
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...



thats a bad mofo and your rolling your eyes. :uh: :uh: :biggrin: 


trade ya that regal for the cutt. :0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 9 2007, 06:35 AM~8510925
> *thats a bad mofo and your rolling your eyes.    :uh:  :uh:  :biggrin:
> trade ya that regal for the cutt.  :0
> *





HMMMMMM :dunno:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

*DAAAAAAMN!* :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

hno: hno: they both tight.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

CUTTYS HOOD AND TRUNK ARE MOLDED SHUT REGALS ALL OPEND AND IS A RAG :dunno:



If u Want I'd Do It i Got Enought Raider Decals To Make 5 Raider Theame'd Cars


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Oct 4 2006, 11:58 PM~6309691
> *I just thought i'd make a thread that shows off how i paint and some shit i've done so you guyz that wanna paint have insperation on a custom paint job :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




:tears: Memorys :tears:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 9 2007, 06:50 AM~8510995
> *:tears: Memorys :tears:
> *



:tears: :tears: no shit, memorys.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 9 2007, 06:43 AM~8510971
> *CUTTYS HOOD AND TRUNK ARE MOLDED SHUT REGALS ALL OPEND AND IS A RAG :dunno:
> If u Want I'd Do It i Got Enought Raider Decals To Make 5 Raider Theame'd Cars
> *


yea, I dunno if I wanna come up off that regal. You may just have to sell the cutt. :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

DAMN YOUR GONNA HAVE TO CALL A HAZMAT CREW TO CLEAN THAT FUCKER OFF :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 9 2007, 06:59 AM~8511042
> *DAMN YOUR GONNA HAVE TO CALL A HAZMAT CREW TO CLEAN THAT FUCKER OFF :0
> *


Been in the box for a minuite. Waiting on the patterened firewall and air cleaner for that LT1. :0 :0 It'll get a bath b4 its on the shelf. Maybe a good wetsanding and re-cleared. Its still got afew fisheyes here and there. That black line on the trunk needs repaired too along with the front fender as shown. Fuck, should have kept it together.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Send it When The Regal and shit are finished i'll give it a make over MORE GRAPHICS AND REPAIR EVERYTHING :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 9 2007, 07:07 AM~8511077
> *Send it When The Regal and shit are finished i'll give it a make over MORE GRAPHICS AND REPAIR EVERYTHING :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 I'll send them pens to ya too.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 9 2007, 07:11 AM~8511095
> *:0  :0  :0    I'll send them pens to ya too.
> *



Did U Buy Some


I Should Have Mentioned I Bought The 12 rose arts last night at walmart!!

i finnally found them if u havnt picked some up yet i'll pick u up a pack


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 9 2007, 07:14 AM~8511110
> *Did U Buy Some
> I Should Have Mentioned I Bought The 12 rose arts last night at walmart!!
> 
> ...



yea, I bought me a pack awhile ago. Only seen one pack. I was going to send you them and pick my own up some other time. But you got some, so we both str8.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:biggrin: Gonna Go Get My Airbrush here in a few mins :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2007)

Great paint work, you have a good eye for color. This has a lot of good information. What clear do use over the gel pens?? Thanks.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Aug 12 2007, 12:04 AM~8532811
> *Great paint work, you have a good eye for color. This has a lot of good information. What clear do use over the gel pens?? Thanks.
> *



thanks bro


and any clear will work over the gell pens i've used testors high gloss over them and i also used U-Pol automotive clear over them i dont think u need a certain clear to shoot over gell pens 


hell i even candy over them to give them a differnt color :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Bout Time i Post This Up :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Here Is Alot Of Stuff I Use For Painting


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

whats the baby powder for?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Aug 15 2007, 08:12 AM~8559258
> *whats the baby powder for?
> *



when you pinstripe your hand every once and a while starts skipping up and down as u drag it down the metal so u use baby powder to keep your hands smooth so u can make your lines flow and it also keeps away the greese on your hands from getting on the paint cause that can cause a reaction


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Aug 15 2007, 08:12 AM~8559258
> *whats the baby powder for?
> *



incase he's gotta smack a bitch! :biggrin: Let me get my powder!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

COME ON WIT IT :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

you use that airbrush yet?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 15 2007, 09:00 AM~8559634
> *you use that airbrush yet?
> *



yeah i was messing around with it earlyer spraying thinner through it i got a vid should i post?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 15 2007, 09:06 AM~8559669
> *yeah i was messing around with it earlyer spraying thinner through it i got a vid should i post?
> *



a vid of you shooting thinner thru it? Naw, don't need to see that. :biggrin: 

When you going to shoot a body with it? Can't wait to see what you got in store for that.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 15 2007, 09:08 AM~8559689
> *a vid of you shooting thinner thru it?  Naw,  don't need to see that.  :biggrin:
> 
> When you going to shoot a body with it?  Can't wait to see what you got in store for that.
> *



LOL thats y i didnt post it LOL 

as soon as coast airbrush sends me my HOK paints And Reducer im gonna start on the 64 for the paint off its just sittin here saying paint me paint meeeeee LOL hell i been thinkin about airbrushing the graphics on your elco but that will mean we will need to use a differnt color im ordering lapis blue, bright violet, candy oriental blue, bright magenta, and pavo purple i would paint it those colors but marinate already painted a elco similar to that so i dont know i might just stick to the brown and champange colors we talked about

plus im not sure if your serios about that 60 but i am if u wanna send that u can start thinkin of colors u want it cause u already got a black and gray car or 2 coming to you :0


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 15 2007, 09:14 AM~8559733
> *LOL thats y i didnt post it LOL
> 
> as soon as coast airbrush sends me my HOK paints And Reducer im gonna start on the 64 for the paint off its just sittin here saying paint me paint meeeeee LOL hell i been thinkin about airbrushing the graphics on your elco but that will mean we will need to use a differnt color im ordering lapis blue, bright violet, candy oriental blue, bright magenta, and pavo purple i would paint it those colors but marinate already painted a elco similar to that so i dont know i might just stick to the brown and champange colors we talked about
> ...



HOK my favorite :biggrin:

is it the 1:1 stuff or the model stuff?

lapis blue will not work as a candy, same with pavo purple... i dont know about the violet, or megenta, but oriental blue is a candy :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Aug 15 2007, 09:34 AM~8559880
> *HOK my favorite :biggrin:
> 
> is it the 1:1 stuff or the model stuff?
> ...


model stuff


i know lapis and pavo are pearls :biggrin: and the magenta and violet are just high gloss and yeah the oriental shit is candy

the only reason y im ordering my paints online is cause fucking walmart dont carry most of the colors that i need they only carry them in the assortment pack and that is like 20 bucks and im not gonna spend 20 bucks on a pack that has one color that i need ya know LOL


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 15 2007, 09:08 AM~8559689
> *a vid of you shooting thinner thru it?  Naw,  don't need to see that.  :biggrin:
> 
> When you going to shoot a body with it?  Can't wait to see what you got in store for that.
> *



i just based your elco and man i tell u what this fucking airbrush just spraying the base on a car is a million times fucking better than a gay ass fucking can!!! :0

this orion silver came out perfect!!




























IF YOU GUYS DONT HAVE A AIRBRUSH I SUGGEST U GET ONE!!!! :0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Taking This Biotch Forever To Dry Its Still Tacky :uh:

Once Paint Drys Ima Lay Som Graphics and shades


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

im just pumped up to see what you can do now that you have an airbrush, your cars looked hot using a can


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

I like air brushes but I would still use a can :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

for the model HOK, let it sit 2 days until you tape it up for patterns :thumbsup:

(i use hok all the time LOL)

and for the reducer you bought.... you prolly bought the tiny bottle huh?
if you go to the paint section in walmart, get a big can of acetone, LOTS cheaper, and dries quicker too :biggrin:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

good to c u 2 doin sumthin with that elko :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Aug 15 2007, 11:28 AM~8560709
> *for the model HOK, let it sit 2 days until you tape it up for patterns :thumbsup:
> 
> (i use hok all the time LOL)
> ...



OOPs i already masked it off LOL!!! i checked it and it was dry already it wasnt even tacky 

i only used 10% of that reducer and yes i got that lil bottle LOL

thanks ALOT i was thinkin about getting some differnt stuff ause its a rip off spending 5 bucks for that lil tiny shit! lol!


we'll i guess we will see how the fades on the elco turn out hno:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

ell it only messed up one side by the door handel but its all good ima just lay a pattern right there over it so u dont see it then ima candy over it 

came out bad as fuck though :0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

LMK what U Guys Think :dunno:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

so far so good

next step :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks good Zack. I can't wait to see what you come up with using your airbrush. :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

WELL FROM THE LOOKS OF IT I THINK THE ELCOS GONNA TAKE A BATH


Theres Nothing Wrong With It Im Just Not Happy WIth it


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

i say dip it, compared to some of the others that youve done it looks rushed, no shit talkin here it looks tight, i just know YOU CAN DO WAY BETTER


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

it was rushed and i tryed to come up with a differnt style pattern cause everything i was gonna do looked like marinates graphics LOL ima just dip it and try again :biggrin:

i got paint happy


----------



## bigal602 (Sep 6, 2006)

once you get the hang of that zach your gonna kick butt :biggrin: 
nice job


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

thanks AL!!!

yeah im gettin ahang of it its just differnt going from just having to push down on a can to hving to push down and pull back lol plus i should have known when wagon guy told me to let it dry for a day or two but it was already maksed off cause i didnt know i was used to it drying in like 10 mins LOL so i was stuck tryin to fix imperfections with cover ups and the whole car just looks like a big ugly coverup now! i didnt even spray the driver side cause as soon as i layed the candy i knew i wasnt gonna like it cause that fade just dissapeared and the blue turned into a black :uh: but its all good trial and error its how i learn the best :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

was the candy a can or threw the airbrush??


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

since it's taking a bath anyways, knock down that bigass mold line



> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 15 2007, 09:45 AM~8559962
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

OH MAN ZACH THAT SUCKS ABOUT THE ELCO. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

Watch what you dip that resin clip in. :0 :0 Don't remember what to use and what not to use.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 15 2007, 08:46 PM~8564827
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> Watch what you dip that resin clip in.  :0  :0  Don't remember what to use and what not to use.
> *


:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 . :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 15 2007, 08:46 PM~8564827
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> Watch what you dip that resin clip in.  :0  :0  Don't remember what to use and what not to use.
> *



resin clip is taken of ima just wipe paint thinner on is and take the paint off the old fasion way



SANDPAPER


----------



## Highlander 64 (Feb 22, 2007)

It looks good dogg, Its all about trial and error, the hardest part is comin out with the ideas, and you got the ideas! So keep it up, just keep doing it over and over, You can only get better!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 15 2007, 10:27 PM~8565642
> *resin clip is taken of ima just wipe paint thinner on is and take the paint off the old fasion way
> SANDPAPER
> *



its all good, I think you can dunk it, but I'm not sure in what. 
If you fuck it up, I'm sure Twinn wouldn't mind to take some more of my $$$. :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 15 2007, 10:46 PM~8565764
> *its all good,   I think you can dunk it,   but I'm not sure in what.
> If you fuck it up,   I'm sure Twinn wouldn't mind to take some more of my $$$.     :biggrin:
> *


LET HIM PAY FOR THE NEW CLIP IF HE F UP'S :biggrin: ...................... J/K OR WAS I :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Aug 15 2007, 10:47 PM~8565780
> *LET HIM PAY FOR THE NEW CLIP IF HE F UP'S :biggrin: ...................... J/K OR WAS I :0
> *



:cheesy: I can't do that to Zack, I'm already pretty deep in debt with him. Gotta keep him on my good side.  He'll be trying to break out the baby powder on me. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Highlander 64_@Aug 15 2007, 10:37 PM~8565702
> *It looks good dogg, Its all about trial and error, the hardest part is comin out with the ideas, and you got the ideas! So keep it up, just keep doing it over and over, You can only get better!
> *



Thanks Alot Bro!!!


like i said i was just tryin differnt styles but i think ima just stick to mystyle next time LOL!

but thanks again


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 15 2007, 10:57 PM~8565821
> *:cheesy:    I can't do that to Zack,  I'm already pretty deep in debt with him.  Gotta keep him on my good side.      He'll be trying to break out the baby powder on me.  :0  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: DAMN. WELL I GUESS. I THINK THE ONLY ONE THAT I HAVE ON MY GOOD SIDE IS YOU. OH DID YOU WANT THOSE MONTE PARTS


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

I Got Like 4 Pms Today from People Wanting Me To Stripe There Cars For The Supershow :0 :0 :0 :0 




MOVIN ON UUUUUUUPPPPPP TO THE WEST SIDE!! :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

f'n server :angry:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 15 2007, 11:03 PM~8565851
> *f'n server  :angry:
> *


:yessad:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Aug 15 2007, 11:01 PM~8565839
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: DAMN.  WELL I GUESS.  I THINK THE ONLY ONE THAT I HAVE ON MY GOOD SIDE IS YOU.  OH DID YOU WANT THOSE MONTE PARTS
> *



haven't had a chanch to go thru the stash to find a untouched kit. But yes.....I do.  :cheesy:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 15 2007, 11:03 PM~8565850
> *I Got Like 4 Pms Today from People Wanting Me To Stripe There Cars For The Supershow :0 :0 :0 :0
> MOVIN ON UUUUUUUPPPPPP TO THE WEST SIDE!! :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 .


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

I'm truly thankfull for all the progress pics you've been posting they teach me quite a lot! :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 15 2007, 09:14 AM~8559733
> *LOL thats y i didnt post it LOL
> 
> as soon as coast airbrush sends me my HOK paints And Reducer im gonna start on the 64 for the paint off its just sittin here saying paint me paint meeeeee LOL hell i been thinkin about airbrushing the graphics on your elco but that will mean we will need to use a differnt color im ordering lapis blue, bright violet, candy oriental blue, bright magenta, and pavo purple i would paint it those colors but marinate already painted a elco similar to that so i dont know i might just stick to the brown and champange colors we talked about
> ...


Fuck yes I'm serious about that shit!!! 

And I got one black and grey car. :0 :0 Dramas black and red. Unless you want to come off that black cutt. :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 16 2007, 01:03 AM~8565850
> *I Got Like 4 Pms Today from People Wanting Me To Stripe There Cars For The Supershow :0 :0 :0 :0
> MOVIN ON UUUUUUUPPPPPP TO THE WEST SIDE!! :0
> *



:0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

SWEEEEEET!!!!!!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 hot damn. :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks damn good Zack!!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

lookin nice, whats in the center, is that a picture of some sort or just random designs?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Looks goo Zack ! 


I did the fan on Wine n Souls in patterns and on the lower body but i can't get a good pic ! 


on the body ! 









in a pattern !( look at the on the trunk ! )











What you did over that black is just KILLER ! 


What the name of the 61 ! SOUL KEEPER ! LOL !


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Thanks Brothers!! Its Actually Just Practice Prolly Gonna Hang it On A Wall When i Get Me A diorama :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Aug 23 2007, 10:30 PM~8629844
> *lookin nice, whats in the center, is that a picture of some sort or just random designs?
> *



Its A Stencil of like Evil Ghost Souls Floating Away


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

damn good lookin shit there homie.... steppin it up another level eh....


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 23 2007, 10:30 PM~8629845
> *Looks  goo  Zack  !
> I  did  the  fan    on  Wine n Souls    in  patterns  and  on the    lower  body  but  i  can't    get  a    good  pic !
> on the  body  !
> ...



Thanks Alot mini just thought i'd try some differnt shit since i got an airbrush now LOL! And It Came Out Alright it Could Have been Better But i been Having Problems WIth My Hose it Has A Leak Somewhere and i cant find it im prolly gonna end up goin to home depot or sumwhere to get a new one cause my comressur was only holdin 25 PSI's and it usually holds a minimum of 36 psi so ima buy a new hose tomarrow and some teflon :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Aug 23 2007, 10:32 PM~8629861
> *damn good lookin shit there homie.... steppin it up another level eh....
> *



Wait Till U See The 64 For The Paint Off :biggrin: :cheesy: :0


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

U REALLY SEEM TO LIKE THAT BLACK AND GREY


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Aug 23 2007, 10:36 PM~8629883
> *U REALLY SEEM TO LIKE THAT BLACK AND GREY
> *



:biggrin:


Favorite Colors!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 24 2007, 01:32 AM~8629859
> *Its A Stencil of like Evil Ghost Souls Floating Away
> *


alright, i see it now


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 23 2007, 10:36 PM~8629881
> *Wait Till U See The 64 For The Paint Off :biggrin: :cheesy: :0
> *



I've been waiting. :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

I'll pm U In A Minute Travis :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 23 2007, 11:03 PM~8630023
> *I'll pm U In A Minute Travis :biggrin:
> *


    hno:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Now let see it on plastic. :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Pics Tomarrow hno:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:biggrin:



> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 23 2007, 10:21 PM~8629783
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2007)

Great work Z.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 23 2007, 11:29 PM~8630128
> *Pics Tomarrow hno:
> *



its tomarrow fool. :biggrin:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

man that 61 hood is sick but IMO the pattern in the middle is just too much. still looks good tho. if i can ever get the money for a 2 door fleet, i might send it to you to paint it....


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Aug 24 2007, 02:41 PM~8633992
> *man that 61 hood is sick but IMO the pattern in the middle is just too much. still looks good tho. if i can ever get the money for a 2 door fleet, i might send it to you to paint it....
> *



THANKS!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 23 2007, 10:54 PM~8629978
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAM thats bad ass i cant wait to see the whole car done. i gata do something cool like that some time. realy cool paint. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

what kind of wrapping/clear paper do u use to make the marbleized affect ive tried the market bags didnt go so well!??


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES (Feb 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 23 2007, 10:20 PM~8629776
> *:0 :0 :0 :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :around: :around: :around: :around: 



*THAT'S IT *


:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

THANKS MANDO!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 

you got a plan drawn up for this 60? :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Aug 28 2007, 10:56 PM~8666371
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> you got a plan drawn up for this 60?  :biggrin:
> *


Nope :tears:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Aug 28 2007, 11:01 PM~8666414
> *Nope :tears:
> *



Thought you was "born ready foolio" :biggrin: your slippin. 

I'll get that to ya here soon. No rush homie, you know me. Just want to get it to ya, that way your not waiting on me. I got to send something to Olskool in the next few days, I'll ship it then.


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

This fool has talent :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Aug 24 2007, 02:41 PM~8633992
> *man that 61 hood is sick but IMO the pattern in the middle is just too much. still looks good tho. if i can ever get the money for a 2 door fleet, i might send it to you to paint it....
> *


I agree, the graphics are of tha hook but I would keep the middle section black it will make the graphics pop out more.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Thanks Fellas


The Murals on The Center of The Hood is For The Theam Of The Car Once its All Painted it Will Flow Trust me!!!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

What U Guys Think I Striped My First Car This Past Weekend The Owner Was Really Happy With How It Came out!



> _Originally posted by zfelix+Sep 3 2007, 04:45 PM~8704895-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Looks good young buck ! SO you took the appertance at the body shop or did you do this for cash ?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 3 2007, 05:07 PM~8705076
> *Looks    good    young  buck !    SO    you  took  the  appertance  at  the  body    shop    or    did    you  do  this  for  cash  ?
> *



Did This For The Cash!


I Cant Leave Lasvegas For The Apperentace at dannys shop just yet with the condition my father is in so ya but thanks MINI!


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

You paint the whole thing? looks good. 

Did you go to school or teach yourself?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Sep 3 2007, 05:09 PM~8705095
> *You paint the whole thing? looks good.
> 
> Did you go to school or teach yourself?
> *



I just Did Striping On it And Painted And Clear'd The Euro Panels!


I Taught myself And Learned From Other Painters That Are Good Friends Of The Family! nd i Learn;d Alot From Layitlow Also!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Sep 3 2007, 07:08 PM~8705090
> *Did This For The Cash!
> I Cant Leave Lasvegas For The Apperentace at dannys shop just yet with the condition my father is in so ya but thanks MINI!
> *


Well You did good ! Put that money you made into more brushes ! Buy you a back up set so you wont have to turn work away ! :biggrin: Basicaly invest it for awhile then the better your name becomes known as a stripper you be set to receive the CASH FLOW !


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

LOOKING GOOD ZACH THATS THE ONLY WAY YOU LEARN HANDS ON!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 3 2007, 05:13 PM~8705132
> *Well    You  did    good  !      Put  that  money  you  made  into    more    brushes !  Buy    you    a  back  up  set      so    you  wont  have  to  turn  work  away    ! :biggrin:  Basicaly    invest    it  for  awhile  then      the  better    your  name  becomes    known    as a  stripper    you    be  set    to  receive  the  CASH  FLOW !
> *



yeah Thats What im Doing I Could Have Finished it In a Day But So Many Set Backs Running Out Of Supplys And Shit Cause i Wasnt To Sure on How Much Shit We Needed Cause I Never Did A WHole Car So Now i Know Howmuch Materials Are need And i Also Learn'd Not To Use Silver Leafing LOL! U Gotta Use Aluminum Leafing Cause The Silver Cracks!


But U Live To Learn And Like I Said Its My First Car And The Owner new That Cause he is The One WHo Offer'd And He said It Came Out Better Than He Thought LOL im Happy With it Though!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 3 2007, 05:13 PM~8705133
> *LOOKING GOOD ZACH THATS THE ONLY WAY YOU LEARN HANDS ON!
> *



No Doubt Primo!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Sep 3 2007, 06:20 PM~8705186
> *No Doubt Primo!!
> *



AS MATTER OF FACT THATS THE WAY I LEARNED, I'M GONNA BE DOING A CADI THE SAME YEAR, BUT WHITE WITH MULTIKOLOR PATTERNS hno:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Zack Call him up and ask him if to pin strip the rim 's ! That  will look good with the colors you used on the body !


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 3 2007, 05:22 PM~8705194
> *AS MATTER OF FACT THATS THE WAY I LEARNED, I'M GONNA BE DOING A CADI THE SAME YEAR, BUT WHITE WITH MULTIKOLOR PATTERNS hno:
> *



Aww shit Make Sure U Post Pics :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 3 2007, 05:23 PM~8705203
> *Zack    Call  him up  and  ask  him  if    to  pin  strip  the    rim 's  !  That  will  look  good    with    the  colors  you  used on the  body !
> *



HOPEFULLY He's Buying Some Powder Coated Rims Before The Supershow And ima Stripe Them


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2007)

Looking good Zack, keep at it you are on your way.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

damn lil homie stepping it up.... might have to get my next real ride up in vegas and have you do it up before i bring it home.....


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

i tell ya what zach, whenever we are ready to get a peddle car for our daughter, ill send it out to you and get it done, just let you go at it and do whatever


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Zach if you  dont mind me asking what did you charge ! 


On My caddy it was just stripped on the body line it was 100.00 

on my shadow it was signed and stripped around the graphics 225.00 

And then i paint a guys Suzuki Katana 1100 2 yrs ago and the same guy that did my 2 charged him 150.00 

Around here the strippers aren't ! 


Once i bought my own supplies to do car's for my self I just would tape them off and spary them LOL !


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 3 2007, 05:36 PM~8705296
> *Zach  if  you  dont  mind    me  asking  what  did  you  charge  !
> On  My  caddy  it  was  just  stripped  on the  body  line    it  was  100.00
> 
> ...


 Prices Are Differnt Depends on What They Want And Plus Its Alot of Fuckin Work Alos Gettin A Straight Line And Tryin To Make The Graphics People Told Me A Good Price Would be $500 But Im Not That Good Yet I Mean if u Look At The Pics U Can See A Few Flaws But They Are Minor And U Can Hardly Tell So I'll Start Off As $250 For Something Simple ( Hood Roof Trunk And Sides And A Flower On The Hood And Trunk But If U Want Something Carzy Like Pinstripes That Look Like Patterns With Leafing And Shit i'll Move It Up To $350 Or $400 It All Depends On What The Owner Wants!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

And Spraying Pinstripes Is Easy but u Need Alot Of Masking Tape And Masking Paper So U Dont Get Overspray LOL I Stripe By hand











And The Shit is Pretty Expensive Expeccially The Leafing For A book Of 5 5x5 Sheets Of Leafing its like 30 - 40 bucks! And 5 Sheets Aint Gonna Do Shit For You If U Wantin To Do A Whole Car


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:0 guess any sort of stripper in vegas makes good money, its common there


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 3 2007, 05:48 PM~8705385
> *:0 guess any sort of stripper in vegas makes good money, its common there
> *


Hell What i Charge For 250 Runs well Over 400 -500 Bucks Out here!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Sep 3 2007, 08:50 PM~8705395
> *Hell What i Charge For 250 Runs well Over 400 -500 Bucks Out here!
> *


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 3 2007, 02:48 PM~8705385
> *:0 guess any sort of stripper in vegas makes good money, its common there
> *



hehe..... i kno i spent some on one when i was up there...... funny thing tho... she was actually from hawaii... :0 :0


----------



## bigal602 (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Sep 3 2007, 04:48 PM~8705384
> *And Spraying Pinstripes Is Easy but u Need Alot Of Masking Tape And Masking Paper So U Dont Get Overspray LOL I Stripe By hand
> 
> 
> ...


damn zach good watching you grow. someday you'll be the one peoples
talking about, and us little people can wow we knew him  
good job homie.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigal602_@Sep 3 2007, 07:09 PM~8706051
> *damn zach good watching you grow. someday you'll be the one peoples
> talking about, and us little people can wow we knew him
> good job homie.
> *





U CAN CHANGE THAT TO KNOW HOMIE Is Alot Of People Like You Mando Danny And Alot of People in Lifestyle That inspired me And Helped me With What i Do


And Everyone Else Who Has Help'd Me in This Fourm Go From Just Another Kid Posting up Patterns To A Guy That Paints Models For People To A Guy That Helps People Out If They Have A Painting Problem To People Calling me And PMing Me Wanting To Bring There Car To Me!! I Think Layitlow is Prolly One Of The Many Good Things That Has Happend To Me In My Life And Im Thankful For Every Moment of it!!! 


:biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Damn Zack, you're killin it with them stripes!! Nice job, keep doing what you're doing and you'll get to be one of the big name guys soon.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 3 2007, 09:29 PM~8705683
> *hehe..... i kno i spent some on one when i was up there...... funny thing tho... she was actually from hawaii...  :0  :0
> *


you caught it :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: stripes are looking good on that caddy man :thumbsup:

you are on your way to lowrider greatness :yes:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

looks good little bro! Come over here and strip my rims and car. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 3 2007, 11:59 PM~8709480
> *looks good little bro!  Come over here and strip my rims and car.  :0  :biggrin:
> *



:0


I Do Need A Vacay!! LOL!



Next Car Will Be This Weekend!!!!! (hopefully)....



Its A 70's Cutlass My Homies Ride :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Sep 4 2007, 12:04 AM~8709512
> *:0
> I Do Need A Vacay!! LOL!
> Next Car Will Be This Weekend!!!!! (hopefully)....
> ...




fuck yea son!! Thats awesome bro. Big thangs homie, big thangs.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 4 2007, 12:05 AM~8709519
> *fuck yea son!!  Thats awesome bro.  Big thangs homie, big thangs.
> *



BTW I ALREADY GOT 5 CAR's LINED UP BEFORE THE SUPERSHOW!!


And The President Of Uce Vegas Chapter Came Down To Check Me Out When I Was Striping The Lac So I Heard He Might Hit Me Up To Stripe His Bigbody!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc.+Sep 3 2007, 04:13 PM~8705132-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I TOLD HIM!! Maybe we'll pinstripe the all chromes before tha supershow if i cant get my powdercoated ones... I'm the owner of tha lac he striped. I'm happy with the way it came out... He busted his ass off and it paid off... THANKS AGAIN HOMIE!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Vegas Blvd_@Sep 4 2007, 12:14 AM~8709579
> *Damn ***** u a stripper and a pinstriper? U making bank!!! :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Hell Yeah I Be Tossing Out Tuna Sammiches And Everything!!!



We'll Stripe The Rims When We Stripe The Euros Before The Show!!!!


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Sep 3 2007, 11:18 PM~8709602
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:  Hell Yeah I Be Tossing Out Tuna Sammiches And Everything!!!We'll Stripe The Rims When We Stripe The Euros Before The Show!!!!
> *


:roflmao: LMFAO!!!!!!! shit that's not gonna get old for a while... Thanks tuna face, i spilled my soda on the screen :angry:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Vegas Blvd_@Sep 4 2007, 12:29 AM~8709658
> *:roflmao: LMFAO!!!!!!! shit that's not gonna get old for a while... Thanks tuna face, i spilled my soda on the screen  :angry:
> *



:roflmao:


my Bad!!!


u Can Blame it On This Guy!!!












































































:angry:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Damn Felix


You just ook it up a notch

Good luck man!!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

DAMN BRO NOCE JOB


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

SINCE I WON THE PAINT OFF I'LL PUT THE UPDATES OF THE BUILD UP IN HERE!!


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

hey zfelix
lookin at your 1:1 cars you did SWEET !!!!
you are on your way homie maybe we got the next VON DUTCH here !!!


----------



## KrAzE1 (Jun 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Sep 3 2007, 05:48 PM~8705384
> *And Spraying Pinstripes Is Easy but u Need Alot Of Masking Tape And Masking Paper So U Dont Get Overspray LOL I Stripe By hand
> 
> 
> ...


what size brush is that? I have 00 MACK


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

00 mack


----------



## KrAzE1 (Jun 11, 2007)

cool there hard to work with at first but good ass work man shit is tight! uffin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :wave:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

been teachin my nephew how to paint

he picked out the colors










and he painted the body himself!



















and i added graphics


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

and some more candy and grachics
































































these pics are from last friday we have done alot to it since then i just keep on forgeting my camera next time i go over i'll take a few pics cause we got 80% of it already built!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

sweet! How old is he?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 10 2007, 11:55 PM~8763802
> *sweet!  How old is he?
> *



8


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Sep 10 2007, 11:55 PM~8763806
> *8
> *



he'll be showing you how to paint b4 too long!! :0 :0 :0 


Thats cool shit. Tell him to keep it up. He's doing great so far. :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 10 2007, 11:57 PM~8763815
> *he'll be showing you how to paint b4 too long!!    :0  :0  :0
> Thats cool shit.  Tell him to keep it up.  He's doing great so far.  :cheesy:
> *



lol he painted the interior and the undercarrige and the engine all on his own i didnt even help him once with them i just gave him the can and said paint those black ect ect lol and he did good i let hit watch me put the chassis together and next time i go over there he is gonna try to put the interior and everything else together by himself!!!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

i think itll turn out to be show worthy, and id enter it in some youngin class, bet he takes first with them graphics


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Sep 10 2007, 10:48 PM~8763767
> *and some more candy and grachics
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

send me my 59.  :0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 11 2007, 02:36 AM~8764274
> *send me my 59.    :0
> *



let me pack it up and i'll send it out in the next few days


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

it helps a hell of a lot that he's using duplicolor paint.... it lays out so f~~king nice and easy.... not like krylon and testors..... telll him to keep going.... and let him try out some graphics on his own.... i wish i had a mentor like that back when i started.....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 11 2007, 02:48 AM~8764305
> *it helps a hell of a lot that he's using duplicolor paint.... it lays out so f~~king nice and easy.... not like krylon and testors..... telll him to keep going.... and let him try out some graphics on his own.... i wish i had a mentor like that back when i started.....
> *


X2!!! 









Zack If you want to send it go ahead. The new cabinet is looking empty. :biggrin: That has got the main spot in there.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Sep 3 2007, 05:48 PM~8705384
> *And Spraying Pinstripes Is Easy but u Need Alot Of Masking Tape And Masking Paper So U Dont Get Overspray LOL I Stripe By hand
> 
> 
> ...


are you using a lrm rim ad as your palette???

leaf is cheap wey.. i get it for 5 -8 bucks ,thats a book of 25 sheets..

and if u wanna go the pro way.. use the real patent 12 white gold, and 23 k gold leaf..i get mines from new york.. curly recommended me to this guy..


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

nice :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 11 2007, 08:38 AM~8765260
> *are you using a lrm rim ad as your palette???
> 
> leaf is cheap wey.. i get it for 5 -8 bucks ,thats a book of 25 sheets..
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Someone Actually noticed!!!!! :roflmao:

yeah i got the 5-8 doller shit and that shit fuckin sucks i spent all night sanding that shit off homeboys paint cause that shit is booty!!

danny d told me to use the aluminum leaf if i wanna turn it that the aluminum turns decent but he uses that white gold shit and me and hugo seen that shit at dick blicks and that shit was from 50 - 75 bucks so yeah that shit is expensive!


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Sep 11 2007, 04:51 PM~8768683
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Someone Actually noticed!!!!! :roflmao:
> 
> yeah i got the 5-8 doller shit and that shit fuckin sucks i spent all night sanding that shit off homeboys paint cause that shit is booty!!
> ...


i noticed, cuz i use the same shit.. lol.. 

try ordering some here.. cheaper..
well just call this number.. he will tell u prices.
718 815 8802 gold leaf company


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 11 2007, 05:34 PM~8769013
> *i noticed, cuz i use the same shit.. lol..
> 
> try ordering some here.. cheaper..
> ...



THANKS I'LL HIT THEM UP FOR SURE!!!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Kinda Rusty Today 

I Havnt Touched My Brush since I Striped That Car So I Threw Off All My practice :angry:

and i try'd a lil sumthin differnt so :dunno:


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

Thats bad ass, but is that a toilet lid?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Sep 14 2007, 07:12 PM~8793772
> *Thats bad ass, but is that a toilet lid?
> *


Yessir I Been Re Docorationg My Bathroom :biggrin:


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

Thats awesome lol

Does that leafing just have an adhesive backing?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Sep 14 2007, 07:13 PM~8793775
> *Yessir I Been Re Docorationg My Bathroom :biggrin:
> *


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Sep 14 2007, 07:15 PM~8793783
> *Thats awesome lol
> 
> Does that leafing just have an adhesive backing?
> *


THANKS!!!


And

no I had to Lay An Adhesive Down Before The Leaf


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Sep 14 2007, 07:15 PM~8793783
> *Thats awesome lol
> 
> Does that leafing just have an adhesive backing?
> *


And does it just go on wrinkled like that?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Sep 14 2007, 07:19 PM~8793810
> *And does it just go on wrinkled like that?
> *



u lay it wrinkled then u smooth it out with your finger then u use a soft brush and brush away the extra leafing


this is the cheap shit i just been practicing with but usually with the pro shit people like to machine turn it and that smooths it out alot to 


this cheap shit dont turn but its all good


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

badass


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

looking skilled zack!


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

ZACK, ANY PICTURES ON THE LAC YOU DID?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix+Sep 3 2007, 04:45 PM~8704895-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Sep 3 2007, 04:50 PM~8704938
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Sep 14 2007, 10:06 PM~8793740
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i see period blood :barf:
not supposed to do them chicks during that time of the month 
:biggrin: 
looks good.. shittin in style now... do you have to clear over that and like on the caddy do u clear over it too.. cuz it think it would just come off after awhile, and ecspecially the foil.. :dunno: tho


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 15 2007, 08:01 PM~8799254
> *i see period blood :barf:
> not supposed to do them chicks during that time of the month
> :biggrin:
> ...



Your Lady Forgot To Warn Me :uh: 

i clear'd over the leafing but u cant clear over the striping cause it will react


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

Damn Z when i get my Monte done I'll send you a some money to get you out here to some stripping on my car and probally my primos dodge :biggrin: . also been practiceing my pin stripes to and i have a set nailed down i'll post some pics tommorow :biggrin: .


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Sep 16 2007, 02:07 AM~8800043
> *Your Lady Forgot To Warn Me :uh:
> 
> i clear'd over the leafing but u cant clear over the striping cause it will react
> *


 :uh: 
now i know why they say " what happens in vegas, stays in vegas" :0 :biggrin: 

ahh, i never knew that, i thought ud have to clear over it all.. does the pinstripe, just peel off, or is it harder than that to get it off?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 16 2007, 12:54 AM~8800302
> *:uh:
> now i know why they say " what happens in vegas, stays in vegas"  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> ...



Once The Pinstriping Paint that I Use is On The Surface And Drys Its There Forever!!!! unless u sand it off and repaint the paint that the striping was on


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Sep 16 2007, 03:58 AM~8800310
> *Once The Pinstriping Paint that I Use is On The Surface And Drys Its There Forever!!!! unless u sand it off and repaint the paint that the striping was on
> *


i didnt know if it was able to come off, since it was going over a clear already..


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 16 2007, 01:02 AM~8800317
> *i didnt know if it was able to come off, since it was going over a clear already..
> *



nope 1shot dont come off unless u sand it off


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

so if u mess up, its like a leave it or redo the whole thing :0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Sep 16 2007, 01:07 AM~8800326
> *so if u mess up, its like a leave it or redo the whole thing :0
> *



yep if u mess up u better hope the paint is still wet so u ca wipe it down with mineral spirits!!! but if it drys and u mess up your fucked!


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Sep 16 2007, 03:36 AM~8800406
> *yep if u mess up u better hope the paint is still wet so u ca wipe it down with mineral spirits!!! but if it drys and u mess up your fucked!
> *


i thought u could hit it with mineral spirits after its dry too.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@Sep 16 2007, 09:11 AM~8801055
> *i thought u could hit it with mineral spirits after its dry too.
> *



:nono:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Sep 16 2007, 01:12 PM~8801949
> *:nono:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Sep 16 2007, 01:14 PM~8801954
> *:wave:
> *



:wave: wASSUP


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Sep 15 2007, 11:23 PM~8800103
> *Damn Z when i get my Monte done I'll send you a some money to get you out here to some stripping on my car and probally my primos dodge :biggrin: .  also been practiceing my pin stripes to and i have a set nailed down i'll post some pics tommorow :biggrin: .
> *



:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Now I Got 2 Cars Under My Belt


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Oct 4 2007, 02:20 PM~8931479
> *Now I Got 2 Cars Under My Belt
> 
> 
> ...



Damn Felix who would of think you be doing this last year at this time ! Shit looks real good bro ! ! And sorry to see the caddy all smashed up ! Just til him that you get to twist out the new one also! LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 4 2007, 01:53 PM~8932206
> *Damn  Felix    who  would  of  think  you  be  doing  this  last  year  at  this  time !  Shit  looks  real  good  bro !    !  And  sorry  to  see  the  caddy  all  smashed  up !  Just  til  him that    you  get  to  twist  out  the  new  one  also!  LOL!  :biggrin:
> *



thanks mini!

and yeah me and him already talked and his next lowrider ima stripe it all and maybe even paint it! :dunno:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Oct 4 2007, 05:25 PM~8932794
> *thanks mini!
> 
> and yeah me and him already talked and his next lowrider ima stripe it all and maybe even paint it! :dunno:
> *



Bro A whole car is BIG WORK ! If you get it to do it Brake it down in sections ! Like tape off the wholr car and just do the roof ! Then the Deck lid and then the hood , By doing this you limit the over spray of tring to do the whole car at once ! If you noticed that when iside a booth the overspray lingers for a minute ! Plus with it in sections its a better coverage and easier to spray ! 

Then after you have the top panels finished the sides are just a walk in the park ! :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 4 2007, 03:30 PM~8932827
> *Bro A  whole  car  is  BIG  WORK !  If you  get    it  to  do  it    Brake  it  down  in  sections !    Like  tape  off  the  wholr  car  and  just  do  the  roof !  Then  the  Deck lid  and  then the  hood  ,    By  doing  this  you  limit the  over  spray    of  tring  to  do  the    whole  car  at  once !  If you  noticed  that  when  iside  a  booth    the  overspray  lingers  for  a  minute !  Plus  with  it  in  sections    its  a  better  coverage  and  easier  to  spray  !
> 
> Then  after  you  have  the  top panels  finished  the  sides  are  just  a  walk in the  park !  :biggrin:
> *



if that does happen its just gonna be base coat patterns on the roof or sumthing i doubt i'll do the entire car but we just gotta see what he's gonna get then talk around to homies that work at paint shops :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

LET IT BE KNOWN!!










:biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

BEFORE










AFTER


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Oct 4 2007, 05:32 PM~8932843
> *if that does happen its just gonna be base coat patterns on the roof or sumthing i doubt i'll do the entire car but we just gotta see what he's gonna get then talk around to homies that work at paint shops :biggrin:
> *



FOOT STEPS BRO ! At the rate your going these footsteps are going to turn into RUNS! Before you know it your going to be the 1 everyone runs to !


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

You didn't trim the leaf on the fan cover ?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

CANT WAIT TO SEE IT AT THE SUPERSHOW ALL CLEANED UP AND SHINING!


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

Damn I just seen the toilet seat. Do mine too! :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 4 2007, 03:38 PM~8932888
> *You  didn't  trim  the  leaf  on  the  fan  cover  ?
> *




NOT LEAFING 


Thats A Vinal And I Cant Outline That Cause it Would Look Wack So We Just Left It Alone


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Vegas Blvd_@Oct 4 2007, 03:40 PM~8932897
> *Damn I just seen the toilet seat. Do mine too!  :biggrin:
> *



:nono:

WEY AS LONG AS ITS A NEW ONE WE KNOW WHAT THEM TUNA SAMMICHES DO :ugh:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

whats happenin man


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## bigal602 (Sep 6, 2006)

see you this week zach. hows the weather ?


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Oct 4 2007, 02:42 PM~8932910
> *:nono:
> 
> WEY AS LONG AS ITS A NEW ONE WE KNOW WHAT THEM TUNA SAMMICHES DO :ugh:
> *


That is true  I have some patters on the inside of my toilet I did not look forward to making.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:0 Damn Zack, you killin' em with the stripes!!! Very nice work homie. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

NICE HOMIE!!!!!

someday ill let you paint my car :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

YOU KNOW I LOVE THAT SHIT!!!! :0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Thanks I Just Got Back From Stripeing Ron From Black Magic's Mini Truck El Chupacabra!!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigal602_@Oct 4 2007, 04:21 PM~8933149
> *see you this week zach. hows the weather ?
> *


Were Rollin In Tomarrow Morning Look For Me In My Dads Bomb 



Weather = Perfect!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Oct 5 2007, 01:44 AM~8936937
> *Thanks I Just Got Back From Stripeing Ron From Black Magic's Mini Truck El Chupacabra!!
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Looking For A Pedel Car Project 

After Talking To A Good Friend Danny D He Told Me If I Wanna learn To Paint Real Cars I need To Start Gettin Hands On With Something InA Bigger Scale So If U Guys Have Any Pedel Cars Hit Me Up!!!!!!!!!!




From What he Says I Have Cheap Ass Prices For The Quality And Work i Put Into My Paint So Im Sure We Can Work Out Sumthing


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

I don't have a peddle car but I've got a 1/8th scale '32 Ford


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

ZACK ! A ton of them on ebay ! Alot in your area and in Cali ! Check them out !


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 11 2007, 05:30 PM~8982020
> *ZACK !  A  ton of them  on  ebay !  Alot  in  your  area  and  in  Cali !  Check  them out !
> *


i would send you my son's car but shippin is damn expensive since its so heavy.....  if i had enough extra cash i'd buy another one off ebay and have them send it strait to you.... 

in my opinion one of the best ones u can get is the comet pedal car

try search ebay for "comet pedal car"


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

I did this the night before the Vegas Supershow :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

SWEET, just for him to tear the fuck out of it!!!!

and i can see those pics. :biggrin: 

That was a badass dance.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

good work!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Oct 18 2007, 05:57 AM~9028616
> *good work!!
> *




doc, tell this fool with a steady hand like that to do them stripes on this size and 1'24th and shit he needs to start engraving!!! :0 :0


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 18 2007, 08:13 AM~9028659
> *doc,    tell this fool with a steady hand like that to do them stripes on this size and 1'24th and shit he needs to start engraving!!!    :0  :0
> *


not a bad idea at all!!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Oct 18 2007, 06:41 AM~9028762
> *not a bad idea at all!!!!
> *



$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
:biggrin: I'm trying to talk him into it.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

One Down Pleanty More To Go :uh:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

badass shit :worship:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

damn fool you still messin with that diecast.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 24 2007, 11:26 PM~9078697
> *damn fool you still messin with that diecast.
> *



it kept on chipping so i had to add another pattern  but its done now LOL


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Oct 24 2007, 11:36 PM~9078727
> *it kept on chipping so i had to add another pattern  but its done now LOL
> *



LOL. Thought maybe they was just older pics you was posting. :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 24 2007, 11:38 PM~9078738
> *LOL.    Thought maybe they was just older pics you was posting.  :biggrin:
> *



lol nope if u notice the ghost pattern on the outside of the hiood and trunk thats because the body of the car is totally differnt color from the hood trunk and roof so i added that ghost graphic to make them all match instead of the hood and trunk be darker than the body when its all closed up

but i like the way it turned out now i just gotta gather the glass and glue that chrome peice u hooked me up with back on the hood and i'll have my friend come pick it up tomarrow so he can throw the chassis on it and then have his swing by here when its finished so i can take pics of it finished before my uncal sends it to his aunt that lives in North Carolina


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

fucker looks damn good homie!!!!! :0 :0 

Whats next b4 your little break? :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 24 2007, 11:47 PM~9078782
> *fucker looks damn good homie!!!!!    :0  :0
> 
> Whats next b4 your little break?  :biggrin:
> *



nomore breaks


next im painting your hood on your 59 cause the clear didnt come out right then im gonna finish clearing the 57 and send those 2 to you

then biggc's caddy

and then i have a 61 bubble top here for a cusomer that needs more fan patterns and murals

then maybe the 60 and elco :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Oct 24 2007, 11:50 PM~9078792
> *nomore breaks
> next im painting your hood on your 59 cause the clear didnt come out right then im gonna finish clearing the 57 and send those 2 to you
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 damn, sounds like your going to be busy! :biggrin: Take your time homie, don't rush nothing of mine. If you get to them......fine. If not.........fine. :biggrin: I know they are in good hands.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 24 2007, 11:54 PM~9078806
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0    damn,  sounds like your going to be busy!  :biggrin:    Take your time homie,  don't rush nothing of mine.  If you get to them......fine.  If not.........fine.    :biggrin:    I know they are in good hands.
> *



oh no doubt that 59 is gettin sent to you so u can hit them hard when the upcoming show season starts in 08!!!!

and yeah ima be buisy i think painting is what i need to be doing to keep me buisy right now so expect some sick ass cars coming out of FELIX Designs!!!











( Buissness Card Made By Vegas BVLD )


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

NICE ! Stack that paper bro ! 

Did Vagas get a new ride yet ?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 25 2007, 12:04 AM~9078857
> *NICE  !    Stack  that  paper  bro  !
> 
> Did Vagas  get  a  new  ride  yet ?
> *



last i talked to him he is working out a deal but the bank wont let him recive his money till a certain date or whatever so he's playing the waiting game


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Oct 25 2007, 12:02 AM~9078850
> *oh no doubt that 59 is gettin sent to you so u can hit them hard when the upcoming show season starts in 08!!!!
> 
> and yeah ima be buisy i think painting is what i need to be doing to keep me buisy right now so expect some sick ass cars coming out of FELIX Designs!!!
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 Thats a sickass card bro!!!! Keep up the killer work homie.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Good work felix. Glad to see you comin up.


----------



## bigal602 (Sep 6, 2006)

LOOKING GOOD ZACH! :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Good job expending your business!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigal602_@Oct 25 2007, 05:54 AM~9079862
> *LOOKING GOOD ZACH! :thumbsup:
> *


X-2


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 25 2007, 12:07 AM~9078869
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0    Thats a sickass card bro!!!!    Keep up the killer work homie.
> *



X2 you do killer work homie


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

did this for a good friend


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

That looks killer, keep it up Homie!!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Good job bro!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Oct 29 2007, 12:59 AM~9104781
> *Good job bro!! :thumbsup:
> *


X-2 :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Oct 28 2007, 09:53 PM~9103682
> *That looks killer, keep it up Homie!!!
> *



HELL YEA!!!! :0 :0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

just got back from sema i was striping with a bunch of o.g. pinstripers in the kustom shop booth with hundreds of eyes on me hno:

going back to do the same thing tomarrow it feels great! :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Oct 30 2007, 05:31 PM~9117181
> *just got back from sema i was striping with a bunch of o.g. pinstripers in the kustom shop booth with hundreds of eyes on me hno:
> 
> going back to do the same thing tomarrow it feels great! :biggrin:
> *


damn kid! youve got skills. Mabey I can arrange to send you something to stripe for me when I get some extra cash.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

JUST LMK AHEAD OF TIME WHAT U GONNA NEED DONE 

HERES JUST A FEW NAMES OF PEOPLE I WAS STRIPING WITH


Bugs From Arizona

Mr. J

Artie

Zorac

Joe

zeke

and a whole bunch of other pros ima get more pics tomarrow and prolly haave pics taken for me while im stiping or something but man it sure is fun and nice hearing all the people walking by saying wow thats amazing LOL :biggrin:


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Hey Zack, 

You need to take a vacation to Hawaii and Silver Leaf the four. :cheesy: 

You got some nice talent there brother!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Oct 30 2007, 06:31 PM~9117691
> *Hey Zack,
> 
> You need to take a vacation to Hawaii and Silver Leaf the four.  :cheesy:
> ...



that would be nice and find me a couple of hawiann girlfriends :biggrin: :0


----------



## bigal602 (Sep 6, 2006)

damn AZ BUGGS is everywhere!
nice job homie! :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigal602_@Oct 30 2007, 06:46 PM~9117815
> *damn AZ BUGGS is everywhere!
> nice job homie! :biggrin:
> *



hell yeah he is and he had all the o.g's givin him all kinds of props today!! and the panel he layd out was fuckin sick! cant wait to see what he does tomarrow :0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Heres My Panel I Did at sema I'll Take A Better Pic Of It Tomarrow Without The Flash Cause The colors Look Way Nicer Than They Do Here!!


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Oct 30 2007, 05:43 PM~9117790
> *that would be nice and find me a couple of hawiann girlfriends :biggrin: :0
> *


I'm sure you won't have any trouble finding them...


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2007)

Looking great Zack, you are improving with everything you do.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Oct 30 2007, 07:00 PM~9117893
> *Heres My Panel I Did at sema I'll Take A Better Pic Of It Tomarrow Without The Flash Cause The colors Look Way Nicer Than They Do Here!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

HEY FELIX GOT A TRICYCLE I WANT U TO STRIPE U WANTA DO IT


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by POPEYE4RMGT_@Oct 30 2007, 07:31 PM~9118193
> *HEY FELIX GOT A TRICYCLE I WANT U TO STRIPE U WANTA DO IT
> *



im down is the tank filled in or is it just the frame with the bars?


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

ITS A BABY TRIKE LIKE THE RADIO FLYER KIND ITS GETTIN PAINTED NOW ITS FOR MY SONS 1ST BDAY


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

oh those are sick what color u paint it?


just LMK when and i'll squeez ya in :biggrin:


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

THIS IS WUT THE BASE IS GONNA LOOK LIKE THEN CANDY POSSIBLY PATTERNS AND GHOST MURALS THEN ID LIKE U TO PUT THE FINAL TOUCH ON IT


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

leafing as well?

but thats a nice color a nice teal and some blues would look good on just that but the candy might change everything so just send me a pic when its done :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

big thangs....................big thangs


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:cheesy: :biggrin: :0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 31 2007, 12:53 AM~9120545
> *  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  :0
> *



when u gonna sell me the box chevy :biggrin: LOL


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Oct 31 2007, 01:14 AM~9120644
> *when u gonna sell me the box chevy :biggrin:  LOL
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

as promised more of my work from sema


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Oct 31 2007, 10:42 PM~9127876
> *as promised more of my work from sema
> 
> 
> ...


CAN I BUY ONE OF THOSE?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

those are for the kustom shop they are gettin taken to detroit to be displayed i can make one u can buy though i been needing to go pick up some signs anyways


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

sup home skillet?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

whats up mang


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

those are dope homie. I got that sheet of plexi here. :cheesy: You can strip it for me and I'll hang it in the garage with a box built behind it and neons in it like we talked about awhile back. :cheesy: Or the sheet thats going to be the doors for the paint booth. :0


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Its good to see new blood comin up!!!!

I might have something for you in the near future. Ill hit you up when Im ready to see if you can work on it.....


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

ALRIGHT FELIX HERE IT IS WE DIDNT GO WITH ANY MURALS BUT I WANT U TO STRIPE THE SHIT OUT OF THIS PM ME A PRICE IF POSSIBLE


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

PM sent


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)




----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

gonna look real good with silver leafing and pinstripes


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:biggrin:




























I Just Hd To Add Something It Looked To Plain with just the stripes down there 




























Notice Tape Shades Around The Pinstripes on The Trunk :0


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

holy shit :0 :0 that 57 made my heart skip a beat fuckin nice :worship: :worship:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Nov 22 2007, 08:50 AM~9281122
> *holy shit :0  :0 that 57 made my heart skip a beat fuckin nice :worship:  :worship:
> *



X2-3-4-5..............

Can't wait to get that bad mofo home!


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 22 2007, 09:31 AM~9281317
> *X2-3-4-5..............
> 
> Can't wait to get that bad mofo home!
> *



Lucky :0  That 57 is way too clean


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Nov 22 2007, 10:30 AM~9281672
> *Lucky  :0    That 57 is way too clean
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: 

any of them that come out of Z's Customs are fuckin clean.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

thanks fellas i try my best lol


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 22 2007, 11:32 AM~9281691
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> any of them that come out of Z's Customs are fuckin clean.
> *



ALL ZACH DID WAS PINSTRIPE IT CAN'T TAKE ALL THE CREDIT


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Nov 22 2007, 10:14 AM~9282722
> *thanks fellas i try my best lol
> *


looks really good....


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 22 2007, 01:21 PM~9282759
> *ALL ZACH DID WAS PINSTRIPE IT CAN'T TAKE ALL THE CREDIT
> *




thats right Marinate Layed The Lick And I Added The Final Pinstripes :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

nice combo homies, still looks damn good ,awsome paint Marinate with a little Z flava :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond+Nov 22 2007, 10:32 AM~9281691-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks both ya big homies and the project. :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 22 2007, 03:21 PM~9283346
> *Thanks both ya big homies and the project.  :biggrin:
> *



marinates name is on the hood so its all good


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Nov 22 2007, 10:03 PM~9285314
> *marinates name is on the hood so its all good
> *



    

I never forget the homies that hook me up. :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

Zach, that is what i am talkin about!! that is some skills there that looks tight as hell!!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Hell yeah, that Five Seven looks badass!


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Nov 22 2007, 01:48 AM~9280074
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


glad i wont have to go against felix at a show
thank god :0 
nice work homie :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Oct 24 2007, 04:31 PM~9075312
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what kinda paint/ flake you use homie


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

DUPLICOLOR HOMIE :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Sick patterns homie. Just curious, what kinda of base colors you used to get the patterns to pop like that?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mista_gonzo_@Nov 23 2007, 08:57 PM~9291198
> *Sick patterns homie. Just curious, what kinda of base colors you used to get the patterns to pop like that?
> *




main base colors i lay down either silver gray black or gold then from tehre i build on to them with differnt candys and pearls


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

hey homie on the blue impala
how do u get the diff, shades of blue.....do u throw a light spray tape it off then go over it muitlple times till its darker


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

that 57 is badass homie


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

that 63 right there actually started with a silver base

first was the silver then i used a blue flake then a few coats of candy over the blue flake




























then candy over everything u can always use differnt colors as bases to get differnt shades of blue when u candy over it all


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Nov 23 2007, 08:18 PM~9291365
> *that 63 right there actually started with a silver base
> 
> first was the silver then i used a blue flake then a few coats of candy over the blue flake
> ...


Ey guey are these pics taken with the camera you told me about? Nice and crisp :thumbsup:


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Nov 23 2007, 10:18 PM~9291365
> *that 63 right there actually started with a silver base
> 
> first was the silver then i used a blue flake then a few coats of candy over the blue flake
> ...


 :0 :0 i likes it alot


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Vegas Blvd_@Nov 23 2007, 09:20 PM~9291377
> *Ey guey are these pics taken with the camera you told me about? Nice and crisp :thumbsup:
> *



yes sir this is shot with a cannon powershot :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Nov 23 2007, 09:21 PM~9291380
> *:0  :0 i likes it alot
> *



thanks homie this car gave me alot of problems but turned out very nice at the end :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

and another thing for youguys candy patterns are totally differnt from multi colors with multis u are using at least 3 totally differnt colors in patterns in candy graphics all your trying to do is get the illusion of graphics with using the same color but differnt shades for instance


a candy blue over a silver flake would be brighter than a candy blue over a blue flake

a candy blue over a purple will give it a burple shade 


and a candy blue over a metallic green will give it a teal


and all those are the same candy blue

but just in differnt shades


so if u were to pattern out a car in silver purple pink red and green


and shoot a candy bluse over it all

you would get a bunch of differnt shades of blues for your patterns and that would look very cool :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

i told alot of you that i was at sema pinstriping at the kustom shop booth well i just remember'd pics or it didnt happen :uh:

here is me and a shit load of profesional pinstripers having a laugh :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

which ones you? The guy in the sombrero? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

bottem row on the right in the white


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

dam u got mad skill


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Nov 23 2007, 07:49 PM~9290735
> *glad i wont have to go against felix at a show
> thank god  :0
> nice work homie :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *



if he'd get crackin................he'd have about 10 cars of his here in local shows. :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Aug 14 2007, 09:36 AM~8550577
> *This Car Is Too Sexy I Might Just Have To Steal it From Ya Travis
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :biggrin: still sexy.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

THAT CLEAN BRO, LOVIN THE STRIPES


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

This is A Lil "HOW TO" On How To Pinstripe And Leaf For Rookies By A Rookie I Just Thought it Would Be Cool To Show Some Of My Knowledge In Pics And Just To Give People An Idea Of Wat Needs To Be Done And Also Im Doing This To Get Critisism And Pointers From Those Stripers That Are on Here That Are A Step Ahead Of Me So Enjoy 

First What I Did Was Lay My Design Out In Gold Leaf Sizing










Then After I Let My Sizing Set And Get A Bite To It i Applyed The Varigated Leafing










i use a foam brush to pat the leafing down so everything is covered



















right here i just used a soft old t-shirt to clean up all the extra leafing " gotta do this very softly cause the leafing is very thin u can smear it with the sizing



















Now Its All Cleaned up And Ready For Clear










now U Have To Clear Coat over Your leafing 










Pallet 










laying the clear over the leafing with a mack lettering brush



















now its all cleared and ready to be pinstriped :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

NOW ITS TIME FOR COLOR!!










Palleting The Orange





































ok now im done with the orange time for the next color










mixed some bright yellow with orange to get a butterscotch color










Butterscotch color



















Making The Sig A Lil Flashy










And There U Have it Thats A Wrap :biggrin:



















Thanks LMK any Feedback Of if U Have Questions On What products i use ect ect 

Thanks For Looking :cheesy:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Thats fucking dope...when i buy a house your gonna come pinstripe the whole house for me! lmao...where do you come up with your designs?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Dec 1 2007, 07:12 PM~9350955
> *Thats fucking dope...when i buy a house your gonna come pinstripe the whole house for me! lmao...where do you come up with your designs?
> *


Off The Top Of The Dome :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Sweet, I taught you well. :biggrin: lmao. 

Keep it up big homie, your going places.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 1 2007, 07:36 PM~9351062
> *Sweet,    I taught you well.    :biggrin:    lmao.
> 
> Keep it up big homie,    your going places.
> *




:roflmao: 

Thanks Bigdog!!! Im Leaving possibly tomarrow to go put in work at Danny D's :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Dec 1 2007, 07:52 PM~9351141
> *:roflmao:
> 
> Thanks Bigdog!!! Im Leaving possibly tomarrow to go put in work at Danny D's :0
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 Do us proud little dawg. :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 1 2007, 07:55 PM~9351159
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  Do us proud little dawg.  :cheesy:
> *



:biggrin: no Doubt No Doubt :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Dec 1 2007, 08:01 PM~9351214
> *:biggrin: no Doubt No Doubt :cheesy:
> *



I wasn't doubting you.  :cheesy: :cheesy: I know your the man.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

lol i came along way it think :biggrin:





















NOW THAT SHIT RIGHT THERE IS PROOF PRACTICE MAKES PERFECT :roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

DAmn homie you got lotsa skills bro


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

GOD DAMN FELIX :0 That shit was bad ass. I'ma post some of the stuff i've been up to in school here in a little bit


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

damn bro you got mad ass skills. imma have to fly you out here to do my box when its done....


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

THANKS EVERYONE!!!!!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

double post
:uh:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

heres that pin stripe i'm working on i know i can add more but when i try I can't do it cause i'm afraid i may mess it up and it stays like that


----------



## OneLowBull (Jan 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Dec 2 2007, 01:31 AM~9353111
> *heres that pin stripe i'm working on i know i can add more but when i try I can't do it cause i'm afraid i may mess it up and it stays like that
> 
> 
> ...


looks like a penis


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

thats actuall pinstripe or a drawing?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneLowBull_@Dec 2 2007, 12:31 AM~9353114
> *looks like a penis
> *



LOL


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OneLowBull_@Dec 2 2007, 12:31 AM~9353114
> *looks like a penis
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: yeah i know but thats one reason I want to add more stuff to it


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Dec 2 2007, 12:31 AM~9353116
> *thats actuall pinstripe or a drawing?
> *


well before i actually try something I have to draw it out and get comfortable then if i'm comfortable i'll try it


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Dec 1 2007, 07:03 PM~9350922
> *NOW ITS TIME FOR COLOR!!
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE BRO. YOU HAVE COME A LONG WAY.. :0 KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK. THAT LOOK'S BETTER THEN SOME OF THEM GUY'S YOU SEE AT SHOW CHARGING A GRIP FOR THAT..


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 2 2007, 01:36 AM~9353142
> *VERY NICE BRO. YOU HAVE COME A LONG WAY.. :0  KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK. THAT LOOK'S BETTER THEN SOME OF THEM GUY'S YOU SEE AT SHOW CHARGING A GRIP FOR THAT..
> *


X2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Dec 2 2007, 12:35 AM~9353137
> *well before i actually try something I have to draw it out and get comfortable then if i'm comfortable i'll try it
> *



Dont Waste YOur Time Trying TO Make Your Pinstripe Drawings perfect cause its harder to pinstripe with a pencil then with a brush "write that down"

trust me on this i know what u mean u try to get an idea of what your gonna do but that dont work with pinstriping its harder to draw something and try to match exactly what u drew then it is to freestyle and do your thing freehanded with the brush it flows with you pretty much


do u even have some pinstriping supplys and shit cause if u need help getting shit and u are serious and wanna start learning PM me and i can try my best to help you out


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 2 2007, 12:36 AM~9353142
> *VERY NICE BRO. YOU HAVE COME A LONG WAY.. :0  KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK. THAT LOOK'S BETTER THEN SOME OF THEM GUY'S YOU SEE AT SHOW CHARGING A GRIP FOR THAT..
> *



thanks ALOT biggs it mean alot when i get good responses like this shit at sema alot of people were askin me all kinds of questions like as if i was a pro and that felt GREAT lol but i still got along path ahead of me so thanks to you biggs and all my homies here on layitlow that gave me that confidence to try new shit out and get down on models and real cars layitlow contributed alot to what im doing right now and i wanna thank everyone for that!! cause every single reply i got even if it was just a :thumbsup: it ment alot and is what makes me wanna keep doin it :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Good job bro!! :thumbsup:


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

HEY FELIX JUST WANTED TO GIVE YA SOME PROPS. YOU GOT SOME MAD SKILLS THERE HOMIE


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

nice awesome work bro


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneLowBull_@Dec 2 2007, 12:31 AM~9353114
> *looks like a penis
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Dec 2 2007, 12:39 AM~9353153
> *Dont Waste YOur Time Trying TO Make Your Pinstripe Drawings perfect cause its harder to pinstripe with a pencil then with a brush "write that down"
> 
> trust me on this i know what u mean u try to get an idea of what your gonna do but that dont work with pinstriping its harder to draw something and try to match exactly what u drew then it is to freestyle and do your thing freehanded with the brush it flows with you pretty much
> ...


how much are the kits  cause i'd really like to learn


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Dec 2 2007, 11:36 AM~9354660
> *how much are the kits  cause i'd really like to learn
> *



do u know if u have a store called dick blicks local around where u stay??? they sell everything u need


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Dec 2 2007, 12:17 PM~9354825
> *do u know if u have a store called dick blicks local around where u stay??? they sell everything u need
> *


IDK we probally don't but do they have a web site or something


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

yeah i just looked at the website but i tell ya what when i get back from LA i'll add up the prices of everything u need and tell u how much everything cost so u will have prettymuch all the materials to lay a line down 

but u also gotta find a local store cause u cant rely on me or the internet to always getting u supplys :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Dec 2 2007, 08:49 PM~9358412
> *yeah i just looked at the website but i tell ya what when i get back from LA i'll add up the prices of everything u need and tell u how much everything cost so u will have prettymuch all the materials to lay a line down
> 
> but u also gotta find a local store cause u cant rely on me or the internet to always getting u supplys :biggrin:
> *


orale. gracias homie


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

nice work felix


comin up!!!


----------



## PANTY RAID 66 (Sep 22, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## PANTY RAID 66 (Sep 22, 2005)

Pattern And Pined Panel W/ raindrops









Pined and candyed and fadded brush box


----------



## PANTY RAID 66 (Sep 22, 2005)

Thats Zacks Work By The Way


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PANTY RAID 66_@Dec 11 2007, 08:34 PM~9431117
> *Thats Zacks Work By The Way
> *


WHAT UP D.. :biggrin: 
LOOK'S LIKE YOU GOT YOURSELF A GOOD APPRENTICE THERE. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK ZACK. I'LL STOP BY THIS WEEK SOMETIME.


MENACE.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

damn zack u got some skills homie looking good bro  

now i can send u my models to get stripped :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Dec 12 2007, 06:23 PM~9438688
> *:0
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

:around:  :around:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Dec 23 2007, 02:16 AM~9512990
> *
> 
> 
> ...


....schwing, schwing!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 




..that is all can say!! badass homie


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thats bas ass Zack!! Nice work Homie!


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

Thats some impressive work from both of you there,
I wanted to ask you felix, is there a special brush you 
use to do pinstriping????


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by aztek_warrior_@Dec 23 2007, 10:01 PM~9516869
> *Thats some impressive work from both of you there,
> I wanted to ask you felix, is there a special brush you
> use to do pinstriping????
> *


X2 I wanted to know that too or if there is a tape that I could use for pinstriping?


You do sick work Homie... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES (Feb 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Dec 23 2007, 02:16 AM~9512990
> *
> 
> 
> ...



WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:around: :around: :around: :around: :around: 

:thumbsup: NICE WORK ZACK


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

BOING!! :biggrin:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

GUESS whos back!!!!!!!!!!!


i'll post up some pics in a minute!!!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hey wutz up bro welcome back to the forum holmez :wave: :wave:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Jan 13 2008, 01:54 PM~9683728
> *hey wutz up bro welcome back to the forum holmez :wave:  :wave:
> *


x-2


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

betos monte


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

needs more patterns still


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

damn thats gonna be sick..... uffin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

thanks rollin and once all the patterns are done ima outline them with real pinstripes!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

SICKNESS!!!! :0 :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

SICKNESS!!!! :0 :0


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

That is a clean paint job homie :thumbsup:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

WOW! IT'S LOOKIN SWEEEET!!!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jan 17 2008, 08:05 PM~9722506
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn!!! that is gorgeous!!!!! you got skillz kid!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

your skillz are awesome...please pm me on how much u would charge for you to paint a car for me..


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:0 

NIIIIIICE


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PANTY RAID 66_@Dec 11 2007, 10:27 PM~9431061
> *
> Pattern And Pined Panel W/ raindrops
> 
> ...



:worship: :worship: YOU DA MAN FELIX :worship: :worship: 

congrats on working with danny d -- i am forever envious :yes:

ps pm me lots of pics of that purple 64 from lifestyle :biggrin:


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

very nice


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:0 :0 :thumbsup: sik work bro


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:biggrin:























































no clear yet :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

first coat of clear
































































cant wait to pinstripe all the graphics


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thats sick Zack!! Nice work homie.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

LOOKIN GOOD BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jan 24 2008, 02:22 PM~9774248
> *first coat of clear
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

BADASS Zack!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:wow: :wow: :wow: *DAMN* homie that is super clean


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

sweet like candy bro


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 24 2008, 10:14 PM~9778273
> * sweet like candy bro
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:0 
NICE


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

LOOKING GOOD! :cheesy:


----------



## ronsportin (Jan 2, 2008)

Your paint jobs are straight sick. What paints do you normally use?


----------



## bigal602 (Sep 6, 2006)

whats up zach theres a nice little article on your pops
in lowrider mag. 
looks good have u seen it yet.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigal602_@Jan 28 2008, 01:06 PM~9804104
> *whats up zach theres a nice little article on your pops
> in lowrider mag.
> looks good have u seen it yet.
> *



yeah i seen it the other day :angel:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## bigal602 (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jan 28 2008, 01:14 PM~9804155
> *yeah i seen it the other day :angel:
> *


 :angel: :thumbsup:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 28 2008, 04:20 PM~9804220
> *:wave:
> *


:0 u just come and go every other month :0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

looks good zack did you do the leafin to or just the striping


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Hell yeah bro, that looks kick ass.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

leafing and stripeing done by me thanks buddys :biggrin:


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

That's nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Feb 12 2008, 06:37 PM~9927889
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



dizzam i leave the model section for a while and i come back and your mcba CONGRATS!!


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Thanx Lil Homie! Man u really sharpened ur skillz bro!


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 Sick work bro! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

very nice work brother!!! :0 :0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 12 2008, 08:20 PM~9928931
> *very nice work brother!!!  :0  :0
> *



just tryin to get better so i can start makin outta town trips :0


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Feb 12 2008, 09:46 PM~9929283
> *just tryin to get better so i can start makin outta town trips :0
> *



Come down here to Texas I'll get u sum werk! I got sum homies here n my home town that need sum werk! And also I can get sum Rollerz in line! :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

one day homie :cheesy:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Nice memorial in the new LRM for your dad, RIP


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

fukkin born natural instinct huh..... :0 u killin um



> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Feb 12 2008, 04:28 PM~9927803
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Feb 12 2008, 09:46 PM~9929283
> *just tryin to get better so i can start makin outta town trips :0
> *



i'll be ready when you are. :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Feb 12 2008, 09:25 PM~9929712
> *Nice memorial in the new LRM for your dad, RIP
> *


thank you :angel:

hope to see u in vegas again this year


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

daaammmnnn FELIX i like the shit bro ,thats hella nice homie practice makes perfect :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

That's pretty kick ass bro!!! You keep this shit up you'll be world renouned!!!!  :0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Feb 12 2008, 10:45 PM~9930598
> *daaammmnnn FELIX i like the shit bro ,thats hella nice homie practice makes perfect :0  :0  :0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



thanks homie i still need alot of practice on a few things but i only been in the game for a rough 7 months now so i think im doing alright for where i stand thanks!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Felix, bro your work is getting better and better fast!! Keep up!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Great work man!!! I might have a small project for you one of these days. Ill be in touch......






> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Feb 13 2008, 12:25 AM~9929712
> *Nice memorial in the new LRM for your dad, RIP
> *


yeah I saw that......... :angel: RIP


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

looks sik bro, nice work


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Feb 13 2008, 08:48 AM~9931375
> *Felix, bro your work is getting better and better fast!! Keep up!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Wow....X2 Bro...


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

DAMN FELIX that work on the cutty is off the hook :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

trunk done



















hood almost done










roof done











didnt get as much as i want finished i wanted to leaf te sides today so tomarrow all i had to do was pin it but the weather got all fucked up and started blowing 25-30 mph winds and that pretty much fucked up my whole day i wish i would have gotten more done but that just meands more work for tomarrow cause tomarrow is the deadline :uh:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0    :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

that ride is lookin hella good bro ,its givin me some ideas for my grand prix :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

THANKS BRO I HOPE THE OWNER LIKES IT hno:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Feb 14 2008, 12:54 AM~9939295
> *that ride is lookin hella good bro ,its givin me some ideas for my grand prix :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *




















:biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

tell ya this much, if dont thats just stupid because that shit looks bad ass


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 14 2008, 01:04 AM~9939335
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lolol suuurree homie :biggrin: i guess we will see


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Feb 14 2008, 01:06 AM~9939349
> *lolol suuurree homie :biggrin:  i guess we will see
> *



if thats the case send me them all chromes. I'll add them to my 77 impala. :biggrin: JK bro. 



Zack that shits off the hook homie!!! :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

DONT THINK I POSTED THE PICS OF THAT CAR FINISHED YET


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

fukkin badass homie!!!! :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:0 shit looks good, but i thought u pin stripped after the car was painted, or are they throwin a clear over that now, the paint looks kinda messed up :dunno: but lookin at the pics that looks to be the finished project since they got some home surround speakers in the rear deck :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Feb 17 2008, 11:44 PM~9968520
> *:0 shit looks good, but i thought u pin stripped after the car was painted, or are they throwin a clear over that now, the paint looks kinda messed up :dunno: but lookin at the pics that looks to be the finished project since they got some home surround speakers in the rear deck  :biggrin:
> *



THEY ARE CLEARING OVER EVERYTHING :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Feb 18 2008, 03:16 AM~9968693
> *THEY ARE CLEARING OVER EVERYTHING :biggrin:
> *


  gonna get some pics after clear :cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Feb 17 2008, 10:16 PM~9968693
> *THEY ARE CLEARING OVER EVERYTHING :biggrin:
> *


thought u not supposed to clear over the pinstripes?


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 18 2008, 03:21 AM~9968712
> *thought u not supposed to clear over the pinstripes?
> *


i thought that too, thats why i asked :dunno:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 18 2008, 12:21 AM~9968712
> *thought u not supposed to clear over the pinstripes?
> *



U CAN IF U KNOW WHAT YOUR DOING :biggrin:


U JUST GOTTA ADD HARDENER TO YOUR PAINT


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Feb 17 2008, 11:18 PM~9968898
> *U CAN IF U KNOW WHAT YOUR DOING :biggrin:
> U JUST GOTTA ADD HARDENER TO YOUR PAINT
> *


add hardener to the pinstripe paint?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

YESSIR

THEN JUST ADD 2 TACK COATS OF CLEAR THEN 2 OR 3 WET COATS


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Feb 17 2008, 11:23 PM~9968914
> *YESSIR
> 
> THEN JUST ADD 2 TACK COATS OF CLEAR THEN 2 OR 3 WET COATS
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 18 2008, 02:41 AM~9968948
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

did u stripe this?








i was like DAM.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

no i just took the picture


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

i got somethin in the works for u guys :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Feb 24 2008, 01:13 AM~10016286
> *i got somethin in the works for u guys :biggrin:
> *


tease! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix+Feb 24 2008, 01:13 AM~10016286-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

getting betos shit finished just needs clear now


----------



## Bajito93 (Nov 16, 2007)

nice work felix


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

thx bro


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bajito93_@Feb 26 2008, 02:49 AM~10032305
> *nice work felix
> *


X-2 HOMIE...THAT MONTE IS LOOKING GOOD.  GLAD TO HAVE YOU BACK AND BUILDING AGAIN. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

BADASS MONTE HOMIE!!! :0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

u should see it mocked up with my mando wheels


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:biggrin:

I Like How The Paint Came Out Nice And Loud Just How I Wanted It!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:yes: i just gotta add a pavo purple pattern on the trunk so it matches the hood a bit more :uh:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Damn Bro u got sum serious Skillz!!!!! Im gonna have to send a car to u, so u can werk ur magic on it!!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Feb 26 2008, 06:33 PM~10038839
> *:yes: i just gotta add a pavo purple pattern on the trunk so it matches the hood a bit more :uh:
> *


and add letters across the trunk.....









*
"NOT FOR SALE"* :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

RIDES IS SIK BRO


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 27 2008, 08:18 AM~10041621
> *RIDES IS SIK BRO
> *



thanks homie


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

just got done with this trokita


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

SICKNESS HOMIE!!!!! 


BIG THANGS!! :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:yes:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Feb 27 2008, 09:50 PM~10047558
> *just got done with this trokita
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin (Jun 4, 2006)

nice work


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Damn Z that trucks beautiful with them stripes.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Feb 28 2008, 12:45 AM~10048175
> *Damn Z that trucks beautiful with them stripes.
> *


 3

X 2 Looks good


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

fuck yeah bro nick freakin work :0 :cheesy: :0 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

Looks good , Looks good - Almost makes me wanna build a model ..........



I was thinking on that marbelizer on the elco you did .... I Am thinking tht you will be able to get the effect scaled downs ome as well by wrinkling up the saran wrap before putting it on ..............

It would create smaller more proportionate effects ....... Wrinkle it up alot in order to get the saran wrap to crease up & then lay it over your marble...........


You never know - it may backfire but,,, Thats was what i was thinking as a Fullsize 1:1 painter.............


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

got a job right when i got back from phx









































































almost done gotta finish up a few more lines tomarrow


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Nice werk Zack!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

thanks homie


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

im gettin myself a lil sumthin sumthin soon :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Mar 4 2008, 09:08 PM~10090513
> *im gettin myself a lil sumthin sumthin soon :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 

you get down homie


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Damn Zack, I'm glad you took this up cause you're killin em with the stripes!! :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Mar 4 2008, 08:47 PM~10090900
> *Damn Zack, I'm glad you took this up cause you're killin em with the stripes!!  :biggrin:
> *



AND U CAN ALWAYS BE THE ONE WHO SAYS U GAVE ME MY FIRST BRUSH :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hellz yeah bro stripping lookin real good :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Mar 4 2008, 11:49 PM~10090925
> *AND U CAN ALWAYS BE THE ONE WHO SAYS U GAVE ME MY FIRST BRUSH :biggrin:
> *


LOL Yeah but even if I hadn't you'd have found a way. I wish I would've done something like this when I was your age cause the way you're headed you'll be a pro before you turn 20. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

Skillz!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

looking good bro


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

looking good bro


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

trying out a new color
























































gonna paint the roof a differnt color and do some tape shades and a few pinstripes to bring it out and maybe some gold leaf if i have any more left


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 

thought you sold that? :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 10 2008, 01:13 AM~10131833
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> thought you sold that?    :cheesy:
> *


didnt go through

so im just painting it up :biggrin:

what u think about a brown top with gold leaf tape shades the same color as the body and some ivory pinstripes???


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Mar 10 2008, 01:14 AM~10131837
> *what u think about a brown top with gold leaf tape shades the same color as the body and some ivory pinstripes???
> *



I think your the man and shouldn't be askin me. :biggrin: :biggrin: you know what to do. 



and WTF are you workin on these when you have about a dozon on mine to finish.  :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 10 2008, 01:16 AM~10131844
> *I think your the man and shouldn't be askin me.    :biggrin:  :biggrin:    you know what to do.
> and WTF are you workin on these when you have about a dozon on mine to finish.    :biggrin:
> *


all i got for u that needs paint is the 60 the elco and i gotta still finish that regal LMAO

but i know i know i gotta get some color on your 60 :uh:

and i got 85 biarittz's 61 bubble in the yellow pond because i patterned it out and then i pulled the tape and some paint came off so i wasnt happy with that at all so ima switch up the color choice and do some airbrushing on it as well


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Mar 10 2008, 01:19 AM~10131854
> *all i got for u that needs paint is the 60 the elco and i gotta still finish that regal LMAO
> 
> but i know i know i gotta get some color on your 60 :uh:
> ...




no rush dawg. I was just bustin balls homie.  


so you got the 59, big 57 and big 67 done? Dramas firewall and air cleaner. :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 10 2008, 01:21 AM~10131858
> *no rush dawg.    I was just bustin balls homie.
> so you got the 59,  big 57 and big 67 done?    Dramas firewall and air cleaner.  :cheesy:
> *



forgot about the big 67 :cheesy: :uh: that one nees a bath cause i been airbrushin the shi ou of it for practice LMAO

firewall and the aircleaner been done and painted black for u its in the 59 box

and the 59 is done member i told i was doing something to it i was pinstriping the body of it but it ended up lookin like too much so i left it the same but yeah that and the 57 are done 

lol im tryin to get all these models outta here :biggrin:

the regals done all i need is a doner kit for it cause the trunk and a taillight got mixed up with a whole bunch of other shit :uh: so all i gotta do is paint the trunk black


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Mar 10 2008, 01:26 AM~10131865
> *forgot about the  big 67 :cheesy: :uh: that one nees a bath cause i been airbrushin the shi ou of it for practice LMAO
> 
> firewall and the aircleaner been done and painted black for u its in the 59 box
> ...




your da fuckin man homie!!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: its all good. With everything I got going on in my life I don't have time for any plastic anyways.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 10 2008, 01:30 AM~10131874
> *your da fuckin man homie!!!!!    :cheesy:  :cheesy:    its all good.    With everything I got going on in my life I don't have time for any plastic anyways.
> *



when u get that box u'll start back up on teh plastic with the lil suprise i got in it for u :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Mar 10 2008, 01:32 AM~10131879
> *when u get that box u'll start back up on teh plastic with the lil  suprise i got in it for u :biggrin:
> *



:scrutinize: :happysad:  hno: hno: :worship: :nicoderm:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Woah....


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thats pretty cool Zack!


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

somthin diferent.
i would like to see that on a 64 top. :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

:0


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

looks pretty cool


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

i wasnt to crazy about the last roof so i redid it


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

looks good


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

wow


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

oooooooooo I'm liking that!!!!! :0 :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

just needs a gold flake pattern and im done i'll do that tomarrow though


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

yea


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2008)

Doing some great work Zac.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Mar 12 2008, 11:02 PM~10156997
> *Doing some great work Zac.
> *


i bought all kinds of green paint today and i was gonna pm you askin you if u waned a badass multicolor green on the 61?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

that shit looks sick and old skoo.... could go kustom or lowrider with that paint :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Mar 13 2008, 01:07 AM~10157027
> *i bought all kinds of green paint today and i was gonna pm you askin you if u waned a badass multicolor green on the 61?
> *


You are the designer.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Mar 12 2008, 11:08 PM~10157039
> *that shit looks sick and old skoo.... could go kustom or lowrider with that paint  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:yes: the 23k gold patterns ima put on it is gonna bring it ot so much more!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Mar 12 2008, 11:12 PM~10157065
> *You are the designer.
> *



yup ima have your shit patterned tomarrow stay tuned!


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2008)




----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

paint is lookin sick bro nice work :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Mar 12 2008, 11:52 PM~10157483
> *paint is lookin sick bro nice work :cheesy:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X-2


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

uploading pics :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

:cheesy: :0 :cheesy: :0 :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

*waiting*


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

and who ever knows me well knows im only getting started :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

the roof is gonna have patterns and fanshades and shit


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

fuck ya bro that shit is sick as hell, cant wait to see the finished product :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Mar 14 2008, 12:05 AM~10165056
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thanks fellas


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

<------- birthday is today 


:biggrin: march 14th


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Mar 14 2008, 12:17 AM~10165120
> *<------- birthday is today
> :biggrin: march 14th
> *



well happy b day homie. :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

PARTY PARTY PARTY!!!!!!!!!!



parrrrrrrrrrrr tayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy

:cheesy: :biggrin: :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Mar 14 2008, 12:23 AM~10165149
> *PARTY PARTY PARTY!!!!!!!!!!
> parrrrrrrrrrrr tayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
> 
> ...




under under under 

underrrrrrrr ageeeeeeeee 

:0 :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: 
jk homie. You know your my boi.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:roflmao: that dont stop me :0 :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Mar 14 2008, 01:29 AM~10165289
> *:roflmao: that dont stop me :0 :cheesy:
> *



  never stopped me either. I done WAY more shit b4 I turned 18. Shit I quit drinking b4 I turned 21. Done too much drickin way b4 that.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2008)

Looks :0 Great job Zac


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zfelix+Mar 14 2008, 02:23 PM~10165149-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 14 2008, 01:37 AM~10165300
> *      never stopped me either.  I done WAY more shit b4 I turned 18.  Shit I quit drinking b4 I turned 21.  Done too much drickin way b4 that.
> *


:yes: i know exactly wat ur talkin about lol!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Mar 14 2008, 01:37 AM~10165302
> *Looks  :0 Great job Zac
> *



i promised u pics and u got em and i still got more colors and pearls to go :0


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing them. Happy Birthday


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

HAPPY B DAY HOMIE, AND WHAT A WONDERFUL WAY TO START IT OFF, BY POSTING THOSE PICS....


:cheesy:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: on tha carz. Happy Birthday lil bro!!!!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

got some fanshades and scales done on the roo and some dark patterns and let me tell yo this


this car is gonna be fookin sick!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

what u guys think


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Mar 15 2008, 01:04 AM~10167545
> *what u guys think
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


TTT


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

DAAAAMMMMNNN LOOKIN SICK BRO :0 :0 :0


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 14 2008, 03:11 PM~10168450
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


X2


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Mar 13 2008, 11:17 PM~10165120
> *<------- birthday is today
> :biggrin: march 14th
> *


*HAPPY BIRTHDAY TUNA!* :biggrin: TOO BAD U AINT OLD ENOUGH ID TAKE U TO THE TITTY BAR :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VEGAS BLVD™_@Mar 14 2008, 02:21 PM~10168951
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY TUNA!  :biggrin: TOO BAD U AINT OLD ENOUGH ID TAKE U TO THE TITTY BAR  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Mar 14 2008, 03:32 PM~10169571
> *
> *



Shit Bro I'll take u just come on down to TX!!!! I got u lil BRO!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

_*Zfelix, i just want you to know, bro, you have inspired me to start trying out patterns, i might not have any on my next 2 or 3 builds, but i will eventually(hopefully soon) try to lay some shit down.


Thank You For The inspiration*_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Mar 14 2008, 11:29 PM~10171590
> *Zfelix, i just want you to know, bro, you have inspired me to start trying out patterns, i might not have any on my next 2 or 3 builds, but i will eventually(hopefully soon) try to lay some shit down.
> Thank You For The inspiration
> *


 x-2 big homie


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Mar 14 2008, 08:29 PM~10171590
> *Zfelix, i just want you to know, bro, you have inspired me to start trying out patterns, i might not have any on my next 2 or 3 builds, but i will eventually(hopefully soon) try to lay some shit down.
> Thank You For The inspiration
> *



 glad i could inspire you just never give up on it!


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Mar 15 2008, 01:31 PM~10172781
> * glad i could inspire you just never give up on it!
> *


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=340704&hl=

ttt


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

just finished the roof and i personally think this is the sickest roof i've seen on a model :0


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

pics :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

I will when I go home


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

roof is done just needs to be clear'd


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

OH SHIT ZACH COMIN THRU KILLIN ALL TYPA SHIT...


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Mar 16 2008, 01:52 AM~10178434
> *roof is done just needs to be clear'd
> 
> 
> ...



Looks great Zac. Can't wait to see it finished. :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

nuthin but sick paint skills bro , lookin hella good :0


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

here is what u have inspired me to do....


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

looks good

now tape up more graphics on it and then candy blue over everything

since u used that blue that would changethe color in a candy drastically but u wanna keep the colors very simular and go outside the box as u learn but gold and silver under candy dont really change as drastically under candy as the gold and blue would

now watch lay some silver graphics in and out of the gold and blue then candy blue over everything and i bet it would look badass


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

and also try using a ruler and lay your tape on some glass and use a razor blade and cut your tape in half so u can get a finer line


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

i'll leave it alone for now, homie, already proud enough of my self....


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Mar 18 2008, 10:54 AM~10192998
> *and also try using a ruler and lay your tape on some glass and use a razor blade and cut your tape in half so u can get a finer line
> *


thanx for the tips


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Mar 17 2008, 08:56 PM~10193028
> *thanx for the tips
> *



no doubt homie

shit i know how it is tryin to start out doing something u always admired but not havin a damn clue how to do it nd nobody wants to help just experiment alot with stuff u might fuck shit up u might make up some tight shit its a 50 50 chance but when it turns out tight your hella proud and people start noticing you more


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Mar 18 2008, 11:08 AM~10193155
> *no doubt homie
> 
> shit i know how it is tryin to start out doing something u always admired but not havin a damn clue how to do it nd nobody wants to help just experiment alot with stuff u might fuck shit up u might make up some tight shit its a 50 50 chance but when it turns out tight your hella proud and people start noticing you more
> ...


true


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Mar 17 2008, 09:08 PM~10193155
> *no doubt homie
> 
> shit i know how it is tryin to start out doing something u always admired but not havin a damn clue how to do it nd nobody wants to help just experiment alot with stuff u might fuck shit up u might make up some tight shit its a 50 50 chance but when it turns out tight your hella proud and people start noticing you more
> ...



quoted for truth


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 17 2008, 09:43 PM~10193623
> *quoted for truth
> *



when we gonna stripe and leaf the olds and the towncar :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Mar 18 2008, 12:49 AM~10194855
> *when we gonna stripe and leaf the olds and the towncar :biggrin:
> *



depends on when you can fly over and do it. LOL. Or I drive to vegas. :biggrin: 

Talked to my hydro installer sunday. Hes ready. I'm going to drop it off and let him take care of everything. I'm not in a rush now with the TC I bought. So it'll be bridged, frame partly reinforced (if not fully), extended uppers, reinforced uppers, lowers, rear end, crossmember, chains front and rear............ The whole nine. Going to step up with probally another pump to make it 3 and go with 8-10 batts instead of 4 batts and 2 pumps.  

He was trying to talk me into juicing that lincoln also. But I need a car I can drive anywhere. I can just break the olds out on the weekends and clown. :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 18 2008, 12:59 AM~10194883
> *depends on when you can fly over and do it.  LOL.    Or I drive to vegas.    :biggrin:
> 
> Talked to my hydro installer sunday.    Hes ready.    I'm going to drop it off and let him take care of everything.    I'm not in a rush now with the TC I bought.  So it'll be bridged, frame partly reinforced (if not fully), extended uppers, reinforced uppers, lowers, rear end, crossmember, chains front and rear............  The whole nine.    Going to step up with probally another pump to make it 3 and go with 8-10 batts instead of 4 batts and 2 pumps.
> ...



lol next year i will for sure but u need to get it painted!!

hell u like painting u should do it LOL

just buy some matrix baby blue paint and clear and reducer and have at it :biggrin:

and that sounds sweet the its gonna look mean with extended uppers


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

now if I can just get my shit together to get er done. Always something popping up and slowing me down.


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

what brand and size of pinstrip/tape do you use for patterens?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 18 2008, 01:14 AM~10194926
> *now if I can just get my shit together to get er done.    Always something popping up and slowing me down.
> *



 ya i know tell me about it i had all the funds to get another project car then all kinds of shit poped up and i ran outta all kinds of material so i had to restock up and shit and ended up spending nearly half of it all no bullshit :uh:

and i got one of those sheds for the backyard to do my models and paint and pinstriping and shit in :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Mar 18 2008, 01:16 AM~10194928
> *what brand and size of pinstrip/tape do you use for patterens?
> *



1/8 & 1/16


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Mar 18 2008, 01:25 AM~10194949
> * ya i know tell me about it i had all the funds to get another project car then all kinds of shit poped up and i ran outta all kinds of material so i had to restock up and shit and ended up spending nearly half of it all no bullshit :uh:
> 
> and i got one of those sheds for the backyard to do my models and paint and pinstriping and shit in :biggrin:
> *




wood or metal? If metal good luck on that. That bitch is going to BE HOT!!! atleast with a wood one you can insulate it and be alright. Shit even a AC in the wall. I guess a metal one you can too but not as good.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 18 2008, 01:35 AM~10194985
> *wood or metal?      If metal good luck on that.  That bitch is going to BE HOT!!!  atleast with a wood one you can insulate it and be alright.  Shit even a AC in the wall.    I guess a metal one you can too but not as good.
> *



well its like half wood and has metal on the outside but the framing and floors and shit are all wood


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Mar 18 2008, 03:05 AM~10195233
> *well its like half wood and has metal on the outside but the framing and floors and shit are all wood
> *



cool deal. Throw some 1/2" styrafoam sheets or 3" insulation up on the inside and you'll be set.  

I was going to say I bought one of those all metal ones. Shit they are cheap and I needed one a few years back. Few hundred dollars. Thought the same thing. Might be good to paint in. On a hot summer day you'd open the doors and FUCK, it'd get hot in there!!!! :angry:


----------



## alex_low (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Mar 15 2008, 11:52 PM~10178434
> *roof is done just needs to be clear'd
> 
> 
> ...



damn man so crazy U got a lot of imagination nice work


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

since those fools were scared to let me jin the old school build off i painted my ride anyways lastnight just for the fuck of it and i'll be building it aswell

STRAIGHT OLD SCHOOL BIOTCHH!!!!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

next is pinstripes and clear then colorsand foil and final clear


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

lol you go boy


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 lookin good homie.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

homeboy got skillz. nice work homie


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 23 2008, 09:58 PM~10239049
> *homeboy got skillz. nice work homie
> *


x2 :0


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

***JAW DROPS TO THE FLOOR***


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

For Danny D




























still needs colorsand pinstriping leafing and final clear


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

HI ZFELIX :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looking good brother!! :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

ttt


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Looks good lil homie


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Mar 29 2008, 07:20 PM~10285138
> *For Danny D
> 
> 
> ...


 one word...............DAMN. :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hellz ya Zack, that caddy looks str8 madness, nice freakin work bro :0 :worship: :0 :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## My95Fleety (Jul 24, 2007)

hella tight painting skills homie.. ever tried on a full size ride?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPeopleCarClub_@Mar 29 2008, 11:31 PM~10287695
> *hella tight painting skills homie.. ever tried on a full size ride?
> *


Not yet as soon as I get back to vegas ima move up to bikes and harleys and choppers


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2008)

Looking good Zach, your work gets better with everythig you do.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPeopleCarClub_@Mar 29 2008, 11:31 PM~10287695
> *hella tight painting skills homie.. ever tried on a full size ride?
> *


Not yet as soon as I get back to vegas ima move up to bikes and harleys and choppers


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2008)

Looking good Zach, your work keeps getting better with everything you do.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

nice work brother! :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

Wow Z, you have some amazing skills ! :cheesy: 

I'm new here, so i had to ask : is there a topic where i could saw all your fantastic stuff finished ? :cheesy:


----------



## Bajito93 (Nov 16, 2007)

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...endid=186554233
this his myspace page check it out, the best work i have ever seen


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@Mar 31 2008, 02:20 AM~10295371
> *Wow Z, you have some amazing skills !  :cheesy:
> 
> I'm new here, so i had to ask : is there a topic where i could saw all your fantastic stuff finished ?  :cheesy:
> *


Either in one of my threads I have quite a few finished builds but lately I been just painting the model bodys and either giving them to friends or I sell them so I don't really build that much anymore that's y I took the mcba model club off my avitar just for respect of my club


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Mar 31 2008, 11:03 AM~10296573
> *Either in one of my threads I have quite a few finished builds but lately I been just painting the model bodys and either giving them to friends or I sell them so I don't really build that much anymore that's y I took the mcba model club off my avitar just for respect of my club*


 :biggrin:


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES (Feb 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Mar 23 2008, 09:08 PM~10238630
> *
> 
> 
> ...





      



*OLD SKOOL *
:thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

car looks sick homie...


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

NICE PAINT WORK BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lonnie_@Apr 1 2008, 06:05 AM~10305550
> *NICE PAINT WORK BRO :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 x-2


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

*Zach, little homie. What happened with the Monte?*


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

The monte is done and ready to be shipped but im in souther california painting with danny d and the monte is in vegas but as soon as I get back to vegas its going out


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Apr 1 2008, 10:34 PM~10312257
> *The monte is done and ready to be shipped  but im in souther california painting with danny d and the monte is in vegas but as soon as I get back to vegas its going out*


Ship the Caddy also. :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

HEART BREAKER


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

Where have you been, homie


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

have u seen the new ones tatman did? that caddy looks sick so far..... can't wait to see what else u gonna add...


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

Where have you been, homie

HEART BREAKER is amazing, i really like the fans...


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 30 2008, 07:34 PM~10546276
> *have u seen the new ones tatman did? that caddy looks sick so far..... can't wait to see what else u gonna add...
> *



yeah the homie tat man gets down with the style i love his work im always keeping an eye on his threads :biggrin:

and thanks but thats just the panels for now it still needs patterns and fades and all that fun stuff around them


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Apr 30 2008, 07:35 PM~10546278
> *Where have you been, homie
> 
> HEART BREAKER is amazing, i really like the fans...
> *



buisy here at the shop tryin to learn some new tricks and as u see from the last 2 of my paint jobs its bringin out the best in me just wish i had a lil more time to mess with them but it is what it is


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

HEART BREAJER is by far your best work, IMO, i like it a lot, and your not even finished!

:cheesy:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Apr 30 2008, 04:36 PM~10546302
> *yeah the homie tat man gets down with the style i love his work im always keeping an eye on his threads :biggrin:
> 
> and thanks but thats just the panels for now it still needs patterns and fades and all that fun stuff around them
> *


 :yes: :yes: x-2


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

man homie your paint jobs always leave me amazed keep it up homie way cool...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

caddy looks cool man! :0


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2008)

You're putting out some wicked looking paint jobs.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

this is all for tonight of heart breaker


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

:worship:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

wish I could get you to paint a car for me.  :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 30 2008, 11:15 PM~10548793
> *wish I could get you to paint a car for me.      :cheesy:
> *



you gonna have to talk to my assistant now :biggrin:



:roflmao:

just wait homie i still got a few of yours that are gonna be top notch like this one and the 62


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

the 59 is still my all time fav coming from the Zfelix garage.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Apr 30 2008, 08:16 PM~10548802
> *you gonna have to talk to my assistant now :biggrin:
> :roflmao:
> 
> ...


who? danny d?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

RIP cloud nyne. Never had a living chance to be on my shelf. You may be missed by all. :tears: :tears: :tears: :angel:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 30 2008, 08:25 PM~10548833
> *RIP cloud nyne.    Never had a living chance to be on my shelf.  You may be missed by all.    :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :angel:
> *


what happen to it?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 30 2008, 11:26 PM~10548838
> *what happen to it?
> *



lost but not forgotten.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 30 2008, 08:29 PM~10548857
> *lost but not forgotten.
> *


lost??? :scrutinize:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

lost. I sent it 2 years ago and never seen since. That fucker said he was going to keep it. Maybe he did? 


jk Zack. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

LOOKS GOOD ZACH, MAKE SURE YOU FINISH IT THOUGH :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Damnn homie the caddy is BADASS bro for real your paint skills keep gettin beter keep it up


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

sik bro, just plain sik


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 30 2008, 11:32 PM~10548872
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> lost.    I sent it 2 years ago and never seen since.    That fucker said he was going to keep it.    Maybe he did?
> ...


Yup cloud nine is mine fucker :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

that caddy paint is badass the swirls are a nice touch


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

Damn Zach Heart Breaker is fucking clean homie :biggrin:


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

lovin those sick ass colors nice skills bro


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES (Feb 14, 2006)

*FUCK'N SICK

MASTERPIECE RIGHT THERE*





> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Apr 30 2008, 11:13 PM~10548778
> *this is all for tonight of heart breaker
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

thanks mando they need those wheels maybe someone will bring some to the meeting tomarrow :biggrin: (Hint Hint)


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

looks fan-fucking-tastic :biggrin:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

SWEET :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

sick as fuck bro.......... :thumbsup: im very impressed with those 2 paint jobs


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

yo Z them rides are sick bro lovin the work ur pullin out, bad ass skills keep it up :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

just crazy bro. :0


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

damn thats sick :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Apr 30 2008, 11:13 PM~10548778
> *this is all for tonight of heart breaker
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@May 1 2008, 07:54 PM~10554262
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OH MY GOODNESS!!! :worship: :worship:


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@May 6 2008, 09:44 PM~10595271
> *OH MY GOODNESS!!! :worship:  :worship:
> *


now thats a paint job


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

:worship:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:0 :0 one jaw dropping paintjob after another :0 :0 

you da man felix :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

CLEAN ASS PAINT BRO. AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:0 :0 :worship: :worship:


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES (Feb 14, 2006)

*ANOTHER BAD ASS PAINT JOB ZACK</span>*

<img src=\'http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e273/MASTERPIECESMCC/ZACHEDELIC.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<span style=\'color:blue\'>KEEP SHOWING US THOSE SKILLS :thumbsup:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@May 9 2008, 09:21 PM~10620810
> *ANOTHER BAD ASS PAINT JOB ZACK</span>
> 
> <img src=\'http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e273/MASTERPIECESMCC/ZACHEDELIC.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...



:0 :0 :0 Good name Mando!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MASTERPIECESMCC_@May 9 2008, 09:21 PM~10620810
> *ANOTHER BAD ASS PAINT JOB ZACK</span>
> 
> <img src=\'http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e273/MASTERPIECESMCC/ZACHEDELIC.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...


Badass pic

Make sure when I leave to vegas they take car of it at the shop lol :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

still been out in california people are saying this is my second home now LOL but i havnt done anything to any models lately just been pinstriping so decided just to bump this thread with a few peices


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: nice


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

Great stuff Z ! :cheesy:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Damn bro u gettin damn good!!!! Keep that shit up!!!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

that caddy is crazy :0


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Jun 12 2008, 06:22 PM~10857355
> *Damn bro u gettin damn good!!!! Keep that shit up!!!
> *


X2 Little Homie!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Jun 12 2008, 01:22 PM~10857355
> *Damn bro u gettin damn good!!!! Keep that shit up!!!
> *


x-3


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

thanks guys i try my best


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

damn Zack that shit is sick as hell :0 :0 ...badass work bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

damn kid! you got skills.
I just picked up som brushes, and a guy owed me some cash, so he sent me some kustom shop shit (.... litrally shit, lol) but its free to practice with. so Hopefully i dont keep on sucking.....lol im left handed and all the guys I see doin it are right, so i gotta try to reverse shit.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

fuckin sickness homie!!! big thangs mayne big thangs. :0 :0


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Badass Work Lil homie


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jun 12 2008, 11:45 PM~10859923
> *damn kid! you got skills.
> I just picked up som brushes, and a guy owed me some cash, so he sent me some kustom shop shit (.... litrally shit, lol) but its free to practice with. so Hopefully i dont keep on sucking.....lol im left handed and all the guys I see doin it are right, so i gotta try to reverse shit.
> *


LEFTIES RULE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
HELL YEAH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jun 12 2008, 09:45 PM~10859923
> *damn kid! you got skills.
> I just picked up som brushes, and a guy owed me some cash, so he sent me some kustom shop shit (.... litrally shit, lol) but its free to practice with. so Hopefully i dont keep on sucking.....lol im left handed and all the guys I see doin it are right, so i gotta try to reverse shit.
> *



im left handed too but u cant let the reverse thing get to you its not cause of that its cause pinstriping is hard as fuck LOL but once u get to know your brush and how to handel it you could start pulling decent lines im doing more line work now i been staying away from peices just for now


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

"That's what I'am talking about" Nice work...Bro... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigal602 (Sep 6, 2006)

what up zach! :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

whats goin on AL!!


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

god damn zach, shit looks good as hell! how much do you want for the 62 body you did for the donk buildoff?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Jun 13 2008, 03:12 PM~10864875
> *god damn zach, shit looks good as hell! how much do you want for the  62 body you did for the  donk buildoff?
> *



thanks bro

and the 62 isnt mine 

i did it for danny d to keep at the shop in a display case


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

oh, where is this display case at? :biggrin: nah, how much would you charge for a paintjob like that?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Jun 13 2008, 06:26 PM~10864979
> *thanks bro
> 
> and the 62 isnt mine
> ...


ok well how much would you charge to do a paint job like whats on the 6duece?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@May 1 2008, 03:54 PM~10554262
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ZACK I'LL TAKE THE CADDY INSTEAD OF THE MONTE. WOULD MAKE A GREAT XMAS PRESENT :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

looks badass Zack :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jul 3 2008, 10:34 AM~11005407
> *ZACK I'LL TAKE THE CADDY INSTEAD OF THE MONTE. WOULD MAKE A GREAT XMAS PRESENT :biggrin:
> *


i would beto but that and the 62 belong to danny d


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DoUgH_@Jul 8 2008, 09:57 AM~11037147
> *looks badass Zack :cheesy:
> *


X2 :0


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Sick work homie


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

well guys i guess im tryin to make a lil comeback after i seen some paint jobs u guys been putting out i guess gave me some motivation to get these cars finished

these 2 cars are getting painted tomarrow the 59 as known as cloud 9 the paint aged and got a chip on the drivers side fender SOOOO im repainting all the white in urathane and putting a blue pearl over the white and clearing the whole car with dupont clear

and the 58 is for 85biarritz i started out with a 61 he gave me and had nothing but problems with it ad the wndow frame was broken when it was shipped to me and seems to always wanna break now sooo ima substitute it for a 58 ima pattern out the roof and the trunk in candys and pearls and gonna use all dupont and real house of kolor on it :biggrin: 

check back tomarrow for the pictures










beto and biggc your shit is ready to be sent out


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:biggrin: Thanks Zack!!


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

yo Fresh

Do it man..................


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

aight well i got the 58 painted painted everything the jambs under the hood th back of the doors and the belly and then i sprayed the outside of the car but i gotta go leaf and stripe a cadillac so i'll start the patterns when i get back


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

i went with a baby blue and it will have pearls and candys in the patterns


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

DAMN FELIX :thumbsup: your stuff is really looking good man :yes:


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Sep 5 2008, 12:04 PM~11526113
> *i went with a baby blue and it will have pearls and candys in the patterns
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup:


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Sep 5 2008, 02:22 AM~11524303
> *
> and the 58 is for 85biarritz i started out with a 61 he gave me and had nothing but problems with it ad the wndow frame was broken when it was shipped to me and seems to always wanna break now sooo ima substitute it for a 58 ima pattern out the roof and the trunk in candys and pearls and gonna use all dupont and real house of kolor on it :biggrin:
> 
> ...


can't hardly wait bro ! :cheesy:


----------



## Zed (Feb 21, 2008)

really fuckin hard ! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

love that baby blue color.


----------

